# 2nd FET next tuesday- anyone else??



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm having a second FET next week and would be good to chat to anyone in similar place... 

Kate x


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kate

Im hoping to have a FET sometime early December.
Are you on a natural or medicated cycle?

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm on medicated as my PCOS means I don't have a very regular cycle- so it would be difficult to track for natural. 

What about you?

Kate x


----------



## littlepj (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I will be on a natural FET cycle. I had an OPK surge last week which means my period is going to be due in the next week or so. This should mean I will be have my FET either at the end of this month or early next month.

I had my 1st ICSI back in Oct and only had 1 embryo transferred. I managed to freeze 2 embryos and will still only be having 1 transferred for FET.

How are you ladies? Will you be transferring 1 or 2 embryos?

Chat soon
Littlepj


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,

Im hoping to have my embryo's replaced on the 19th November, so a couple of days behind you.

How many embryo's have you got left? we have 5 and they will be thawing all 5 i believe for 2 to be replaced.

Chat soon
Kara x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hiya I am having my 1st FET next Tuesday which clinic are you at x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for replying to my thread-  

Kathy and Adrian, We're at *********** in London- where are you?Is yours the 17th or 24th? I'm on 17th-  We could be 2ww buddies  and share the madness 

Kara- we have three embies (all at blastocyst stage) left but they are defrosting 2 to start with- the other embryo has already started to split into twins so that can go back on its own! Last time they defrosted 2 and they both made it so I'm hopeful the same will happen. Except this time I'm hoping I go on to get pregnant.  

Little PJ- we're going for 2 this time. 

I'm enjoying Strictly right now but am missing Brucie- 

Kate x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Kate

I am having my Xfer tommorrow as well-Which clinic are you at? I am at St Marys in Manchester and feeling excited now. 

Good luck tommorrow-lots of    

Let me know how you get on.

Ast xxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Ast,

We're at *********** in London, 

I'm excited too now!! Tomorrow is the day we both could become pregnant- how wierd is that. 

Our transfer time is 1pm what about you?

Wishing you loads of luck

Kate x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

hello...

I'm having a scan on Friday (I'm under Barts - London) and hopefully (all being well) FET next week....

I had successful ICSI in 2007 and had 6 embies frozen from that.  We're thawing 2 and having 2 put back in on a natural cycle. 

I'm getting a bit nervous about mine now although trying to stay positive....

Will be thinking of you guys having your transfer this week!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi!

Beadee - I'm hopefully having FET next Tues 24th, so will be very close to you. We'll be in the 2ww madness together!

Hope all the transfers went well today!!

Would anyone be up for keeping this thread going over the next few weeks??

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

yes lets keep thread going! 

I now have 2 embies on board and am relaxing in bed.

K x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi

I had my embie put back at 10.30 this morning and am chilling out at home now-feeling positive and I can't actually belive it has happened again. Just think we could be pregnant for Xmas!!!

Hope everyone else is okay-I agree we should keep this thread going.  Good luck to everyone who has transferes this week-I have my fingers crossed for you.

Here's to the 2WW.

Keep in touch.

Ast x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations on PUPO Ast and Livity!!! Enjoy!

Hope you both have a good 2ww and don't go too  . Me and Beadee will be joining you soon  

Bibi xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Bibi.

I hope I don't go too  ! I think talking to people in the same situation really helps prevent that (fingers crossed).

Kate-hope you feeling okay today? 

Good luck Bibi and Beadee-sending you lots of  

Kara-good luck tommorrow  

Speak soon

Ast xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi
I'm having baseline scan tomorrow morning, hopefully going ahead with transfer beginning Dec - have 5 embryos, going to thaw 2 & fingers crossed transfer 2! 
Good luck everyone!!
Bluebell9


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Bluebell 9

Good luck with you scan tommorrow-keep in touch.

Ast x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Bibi - loving the fact we could be having our 2ww together!  I'm so nervous this time!  Wasn't nervous at all the first time round with ICSI!!

Ast & Kate - congrats on being PUPO.  Good Luck with the 2ww!    Don't go too  ....  keep  

Bluebell - good luck tomorrow with your scan... let us know how it goes and what they say?

I'm definitely up for keeping this thread going for a little while....  I feel like I need the support of others going through the same thing this time round!  Love the fact we're all going to be so close and all in part of our 2ww's together!

Everyone keep your chins up! 

Speak soon!
Dee.
xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening girls!

Ast and Kate - how you both doing?   those little embies are snuggling in.

Welcome Bluebell   - me and Beadee aren't that far ahead of you so we can all encourage each other during our 2ww  

Beadee14 - my new   buddie! Do you know when you might have ET?

Hello to the rest of you too. Might take me a while to get to grips with names  

I'm continuing on my 6mg progynova. Will start 2 cyclogest bullets on Sat then start on 4 a day  . I'm really hoping my progesterone level is high enough on Mon so go a head with ET on Tues. 

I'm starting to worry about my frosties thawing ok  

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Bibi and Beadee- good luck with the scans-  

Hi Bluebell, Little PJ and Lifetime hope everything is doing as it should for you! 

Ast and Kathy how are you doing? 2 days of 2ww down hooray!!

Kara is your transfer tomorrow still?? Good luck.

I've had a super relaxed day- alternating between bed and sofa- I've been lent a Hypnoconception CD which I listened to yesterday pm and today- its really relaxing and both times I've fallen asleep before the end for and slept for 1/2hr after it finished- its a lot about relaxing your body and letting go of anxieties about the past and any you may have about being a parent- I think it is supposed to release blocks- obviously I'm not sure what the end says as I've slept through it both times. Maybe I'll hear it tomorrow  

The only prob is I don't really want to go to bed now! My DH is spark out as he was at a conference all day and left at 7am having jabbed me with the gestone and clexane... It's a total role reversal for us! 

Night now

Kate x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

HI all...


Kara - did you have your transfer today?

Kate & Ast - hope you're being well looked after so your embies can get all cosey!

Hey Bibi - I'm very very fortunate to be having a natural cycle but this means I'm not too certain when my transfer will be - it will depend when I ovulate!  I think it will be on Sunday and therefore am thinking transfer on Tuesday/Wednesday from what hospital have told me already.....  All depends on tomorrow's scan and for some reason I am super nervous about it!       Think I'm worrying that my cycle may not have been quite right this time and they'll tell me tomorrow that this month isn't the right month or something....  and it will be delayed!  trying to stay positive but feel like I'm a bit  !  Can't wait to know for sure tomorrow!

Hi Bluebell - how did the scan go?

I have to go now and sort out dinner for the dogs and bath/bed time for my boy!  Will hopefully be back online later!!!

Hope everyone's doing ok!

Dee.
xxxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Girls

I am really taking it easy and feel really tired at the moment and starting to get itchy feet to get up and do more. We are off for a weekend away to really relax so looking forward to that. 

I am praying my embie is well and truly getting embedded now or well on the way any way  . 

Kate-it sounds like you have it sussed and your really relaxing much time are you taking off work?

Bluebell-how did your scan go?

Dee-sorry to hear your feeling nervous, I have my fingers crossed that your scan will go well and you will go for Xfer next week as planned. Lot of   

I hope everyone else is doing okay and hanging in there? Any one got any tips on how not to think about being pregnant during the 2ww?

Ast xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Dee - hope scan goes well tomorrow. We might be having transfer on the same day! Like i'm starting to get scared. There's so much to worry about it seems. I'm scared about the result of my blood test on Mon, then I'm scared about the frosties thawing ok, then I'm scared about transfer (although I'm having sedation this time), I'm scared of the 2ww and I'm petrified of getting a BFN and how I'll have to get over it again! I'm really going  .

Ast and  Kate - enjoy taking it easy!!   those little one's are making themselves at home  

Kathy - how are you doing?

Kara - how you doing too?

Bluebell - how did your scan go?

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Bibi- I went through that range of emotions entirely- you described how I felt word for word- obviously the thawing and transfer went ok but the fear of the BFN still remains. Good luck with everything over the next few days- 

Dee- good luck to you too, 

Ast- enjoy your weekend away? where are you going?

Kathy- how are you?

Kara- hope your transfer went ok.

I'm a supply teacher so decided not to work this week but will do some next week- I went supply at the beginning of the yesr to have more flexibility with tx and so far its been a good decision. 

Please can you send send good wishes/thoughts to my friend who is being induced today at 38weeks with her little frostie- its a little girl who was concieved after two fresh cycles had failed (some FET hope for us all)- She's being induced as she seems to have stopped growing although everything else looks ok. 

Have a lovely weekend.

kate x


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, ive not posted sooner ladies. Decided for complete best rest yesterday (no laptop allowed haha)

Embryo replacement went really well yesterday!!!! 2 healthy 8 cell embryo's are back on board. They thawed all remaining 5, 2 died and 1 was 6 cell that has now been lost  but 2 healthies back with me!! 

Getting lots of rest and official test date is the 7th December x x  x 

We have had treatment at St Mary's in Manchester. 

Hope you are all well. 

Sorry for the lack of personals, but will log on later x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Girls!!!!

Hi Kara - glad all went well.    lots of   !!!!!

Hi Kate - lots of   going to your friend being induced....  will   all goes well!  I'm sure it will!

Hi everyone else!!!!  Hope you'e all doing ok...

Well - I had my scan today (day 11) and my womb lining wasn't as thick as we hoped...  so I am booked in for another scan on Monday at 1.30pm.  They have sent me home with ovulation kits which I have to start doing tomorrow morning as I usually ovulate on day 13 (sunday)....  if all goes well and the scan on Monday shows that my lining is thick enough - then the transfer is looking to be wednesday...  this will all obviously be confirmed on Monday.....  

Bibi - we're going through exactly the same emotions!!!  I'm beginning to get scared now too!  This is my first FET and the process is somewhat different from the ICSI we had last time!  I'm really getting scared about the 2ww and how I'm going to cope with the waiting too!!!  I'm thinking about the result and either way what will happen!  

I'm very lucky to have my little boy (18 months old) through our first cycle of ICSI and so this is our first go at FET for baby No.2.  I worry about him and how he'll fit into everything depending on the result and how I'll cope as well.  

On top of that - I have a friend who has just had her 4th m/c and it just brought so many emotions to the surface which I thought had been dealt with!  We have 2 embryo's put in with ICSI and lost one at 9 weeks.  I was hospitalised with OHSS at the time and so the focus was on me to get better.....  I feel very selfish talking about this as I'm so lucky to have a my little boy but I keep thinking of that other embryo!  I don't know about you guys but we saw our embryo's before they were put back in and I cried my eyes out - I never realised they would be moving little cells etc....  I'm struggling more now with that loss than I have ever done before!!!  

Anyway -that's enough of me waffling on - I don't want to depress you guys too much!!  We all need to stay     .....


 to you all!

Dee.
xxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you are all okay

Beadee - I know what you mean, I cried when I saw my embryo from our ICSI & still have the photo. Sorry you lost one too.

My scan went well on Thursday - have started on progynova & having another scan on 30th to check, if the lining is thick enough transfer on 4th December. I'm also starting to worry about them thawing - we have 5 & we're going to thaw 2 and put both in if they're okay, but what if none of them survive the thawing? We were persuaded to do SET for our 1st attempt and can't help wondering what would have happened if we'd transferred 2 then...

Livity K, what Hypnoconception CD are you using?

Lots of luck to everyone!!

Bluebell9x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bluebell, 

Good luck on the thawing! Ours have thawed fine both times- we thawed 2 and used 2,

the CD is by Nourish- www.nourish-fertility.com. Its called Hypnoconception- then under that it says "mind-body harmony for conception" 

I've only used it this cycle but so far I'm finding it good- even if it does nothing else it allows you to totally relax for a period each day- I've tried twice in the afternoon and once before bed and preferred the afternoon- but I think the bed time I was feeeling itchy -don;t know why and that stopped me fully relaxing- its the only time I stayed awake to the end  

Kathy, how are you- is your DH back? It was good to chat in chat the other day, 

Ast- how's it going?

Kara- how are you? what day transfer did you have? 

Kathy, Kara, Ast- what test days have you been given??

Bibi and Beadee- are you still on for transfer next week? 

I just had a really good training session for the little autistic child I work with- it was very inspiring and helps me to remember that I have lots of things I enjoy - that said when we were arranging next training in Jan I was thinking I hope I can tell everyone I'm preg then.   

have a lovely weekend.

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all!

Hope you've all had a good Sat  

There's a lot of 'K's on here so sorry if I get you muddled (its the drugs!!).

Kate - how you doing? Its encouraging that both of your embies made it cause like Bluebell and Beadee, I'm worrying that my little one's wont thaw ok. 

How are you PUPO girls doing?? Hope you're resting up.

Beadee - Will   that lining is good on Mon! I know what you mean about things bringing back memories. I keep getting really panicky about Xmas and about getting upset because last Xmas was so sad and painful for me.

Bluebell - what dose of progynova are you on?


Well I'm better today. Yesterday I was really  . No tears today but there's still time!! I've started the   bullets today and now feel like I'm continually putting hormones into myself  . 

I was having a girls night in but my friend has bronchitis so I cancelled as really don't want to get bugs at mo! So its a night at the gym for me instead I think.

Please can you all remind me during the 2ww that I had mild abdo aching before ET!!!

Sending you all lots and lots of  ,   and  .

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all.... 

Just a quick note to apologise for my ramblings the other day!

I was having a really bad day and ended up bursting into tears in the middle of a garden centre after sending my message!!!!  

 What a wally!!!  Started on the ovulation kits today and so I think when I get a positive result from that - it might give me a little boost!!!  I'm hoping it will be tomorrow morning!

I've got a girls night tonight and I'm hoping it will take my mind off everything....  my DH thinks that someone will announce that they're pregnant - we shall have to see!!!  I don't really need that now - but equally - will be so happy for them as it's something they've really wanted!!!

Hope everyone has a relaxing evening - take your minds off things with a bit of strictly...  (Ricky Whittle Phwaor!!!!), X-Factor (loving Essex Olly!!!) and I'm a Celeb......  I never thought I'd get sucked into all 3 of these programs - but I have been!  Good thing is - so has my DH so at least I'm not alone!

sending some  and  and  and  for you all!!!!

Love Dee.
xxx


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

Quite a thread going on here - it's great isn't it!  

I've due ET from FET on Tuesday next week, just   that the two frosties we have survive the thaw and can be on board by Tuesday afternoon.

Kara: so good to hear it went well, was getting worried when there was no reply on the other thread!   

Ast: hope you're having a lovely break with DH and the 2ww is going well, counting down the days I bet!

Dee: your last thread made me laugh - no  need to apologise - we're all in the same boat and have these feelings/emotions that seem to take over when you least expect it! Where are you up....

Kate: Great news on your 2 embies thawing!

Bibi: know what you mean about the hormones - all we seem to do is pump ourselves full of drugs - but if it gets us what we want, who cares 

Bluebell: Try not to worry too much about the thawing, easy for me to say but I can't stop worrying about that either   


Hope I've not missed anyone, sending    to you all

xxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Jacks 59! Are you having ET on Tues 24th or week after?? I'm having ET on 24th (hopefully  )

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Jacks 59 ....  nice to have someone else on board!!!!

Well - I didn't ovulate this morning so now I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow so that i can  have my scan tomorrow and tell them I'm ovulating so that we can get booked in for the embryo transfer.  It will now more likely be wednesday or thursday for the transfer - all being well tomorrow!!!

Can't believe the time is nearly here....  Just   those little frosties survive for all of us having transfer this week!!!!

For those in their 2ww - How is it going?  

Speak soon....

Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxey (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I would like to join your thread.  I have two frozen embryos and am having my transfer on Wednesday.  I am nervous and excited!

Take care,
Sherry


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello again ladies

Bibi - mine is scheduled for 24th - all being well   so we will hopefully be going through the 2ww at exactly the same time!!

Where are you having your tx?

Dee - with you on that score, am praying those embies make the thaw   don't think I'll get much sleep tomorrow night.....

Hey Sherry, where are you having tx, just a day behind me at the mo  

Off to do some meditation - Love & luck ladies


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Sherry - good to hear from you!    We could be having our transfer on the same day - all being well!!!  

It's so comforting knowing people are going through exactly the same thing as you and we'll all be having our 2ww together!!!!

Got my fingers crossed for everyone this week!!!!

   to everyone having scans....     for all those frosties being thawed!!!!

and  for those in their 2ww, I   things are not dragging too much and you're not going too  .  

This is a big week!!!!!  Thinking of you all!  

Dee.
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you've all had a good weekend

Just to say my friend had her little frostie girl this morning via c-section- 6lb 4 called Beatrix, 

Good luck to everyone havign transfers this week- Ast, Kathy, Kara we're entering the hard part of the 2ww    here we come!

Kate x


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Best of luck ladies for your transfer's this week!!!! Lots of positive thoughs heading your way    

Not much to report on here. Lots of resting taking place and im literally doing nothing!!! DH is being a gem and doing EVERYTHING for me.... I could definately get use to this..... 

Praying for us alll................     

What is everyone doing on the 2 ww, to make the time go quick / keep their minds occupied. Also when are the official test dates. Mine is the 4th December on a home test. 

Love Kara x x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kara 
My OTD is 2nd Dec with home test and then phone clinic if positive for blood test. i think I may test earlier as we had blastocysts back so I think a result should show earlier...  

I'm planning to work this week from tues- am supply teacher and work with a child with autism 2 afternooons a week (will def do this)- I've told agency I'm available the other days but won't be too upset if I don't get work but the distration would be good- have done nothing on my other 2ww and feel the need to change things!

Kate


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all!

Welcome Sherry  . Did you have your other little one's with treatment?

Wow there are a few of us having ET very close to each other so we can really help each other in the 2ww madness  

Glad the PUPO girls are doing well  . I'm   that your little embies are making themselves at home. I'll certainly watching all your progress and lets hope we all get our well deserved BFP's  

Kate - great news about your friend and her FET miracle, it gives us all some hope doesnt it.

I'm a bit nervous about my blood test tomorrow. I don't know why really as I've never had any problem with progesterone level before. I'm just a born worrier. I'll get through that and then I'll be worrying about our little one's thawing.

Bibi xx


----------



## foxey (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  Yes, I had my other two children through IVF and have now decided to use our two frozen embies.  I love Fertility Friends!  They really helped me out the last two times.  I am so looking forward to going through the dreaded 2ww with you!  I know it will help tremendously!!!

By the way, did any of you do a mock transfer before the actual transfer?  My clinic totally messed up and scheduled mine for a time when it was too late (already taking estradol to thicken lining).  They went ahead and did a sonogram to check the lining as well as blood work though.  All looked good and I started progesterone and am scheduled for the transfer on Wednesday.  I just hope given the fact that I had a transfer there before all will be all right.

Take care,
Sherry


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

i am also having my ET on tuesday too and am having natural.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome Sexybabe  .

Beadee - how did scan go?

My progesterone level is fine so ET is planned for 11am tomorrow. I'm having sedation this time so will need a couple hours after at the clinic to come round. Just   hard that our little   are troopers and thaw ok. They will be thawed first thing tomorrow so we have to phone the clinic just before leaving. We will have to leave about 9.30.

Hopefully a few us will be joining the PUPO gang soon  

Bibi xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I can't believe how much has happened on the thread while I have been away. We had a lovely weekend in the Lake district in a beautiful cottage, it was good to be away from the real world for a few days. And now I am back to reality and starting to go mad!!

I don't think I will manage personal messages on this Post as my mind is so fuzzy (blaming the drugs)-so hi to you all, thinking of you and hope your all doing amazingly.

I agree with Kate this is the hard part oft he 2ww wait (although I have been given an OTD of the 5th Dec which is 18 days after my replacement=does that sound right to everyone??). How are all our 2ww gang doing? My DH is being great and doing alot of the stuff round the house and I have taken time of work so basically just sleeping and eating all day-this could be a bad thing if I am not careful.

Any way I will post again tommorrow but good luck to everyone for now.

Ast xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Ast, 

St Mary's do 18 day tests, my official date with the hospital is the 7th but i am going to do a test on the 4th as this is over 2 weeks. Last time i had f.e.t i did a test exactly 2 weeks after embryo replacement and got a correct reading. 

2 ww are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard.......... dying to know if we have got our lucky long awaited BFPs.

Love Kara x x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all!

Welcome Sexy Babe!  

Bibi & Sexy Babe - good luck for the transfer tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you both and praying your little ones survive and make themselves cosy where they belong!!!     

I had my scan today and all is well!  I'm now 9.2mm so no more scans - we just have to wait for my body to ovulate now!!!  Dr. thinks it will be Thursday but I have my fingers crossed that it might be tomorrow or Wednesday....  So my transfer is being delayed until my body can get it's **** into gear and ovulate! LOL!    

The good news is though that I am feeling soooooooooooooooooo much better about everything....  I needed my lining to be thick today to give me that boost and I feel much more positive already!  I'm hoping my body is making a nice little home for when those frosties come on board!!

Anyway - I'm off for some well earned sleep!  DH was really poorly last night with sickness bug and so I slept on the sofa as I didn't want to catch it - especially because of this week possibly being 'THE' week!!!!  Needless to say I didn't sleep too well and everytime I turned over - the dogs would bark thinking there was an intruder!!!  I had to praise them for looking after us all but I'm pooped now!  Looking forward to my own bed now DH is all better!!!

Love to you all!

Dee
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxey (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck to everyone having transfers tomorrow!  I will keep my fingers crossed for a  .  I can't wait for my transfer on Wednesday!  I'm really excited!!!

IMPORTANT: Be sure to drink pineapple juice after transfer and the next day as well.  It helps the embies stick.  I know this sounds crazy, but it works.  Someone on FF told me about it my first IVF and I used it again the second time (both positive results!).  I have also told many other IVF friends about it (all with positive results!), so be sure to drink your pineapple juice!

Good luck,
Sherry


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing ok.

Had some bad news this morning - our embies didn't make the thaw - devastated - four months of prep for nothing. 

Hit DH really hard, he had to take the phone call as I was having pre transfer acupuncture and he then had to tell me when I came out.......

Sending all of you    and   that when I next look at this thread there are lots of BFP's!

Love to you all, good luck xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Jacks sending you a huge hug and to your DH      That's really tough news to hear. 

Thinking of you

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Jacks - I'm so sorry that your embies didn't make it. Sending you lots of  

Sexybabe - did you have transfer today?

Kate, Kara and Ast - how you all feeling?

Beadee - any ovulation today

Sherry - not long to go til you become PUPO!!


Well Kate, Kara and Ast, can I join you in the 2ww   please? I'm officially PUPO! 3 of our 4 frosties thawed successfully so I have 2 embryos back at home, a 9 cell and an 8 cell  

I'm so glad I had sedation this time although as soon as I go home I fell a sleep and have only just woken up and still feel a bit groggy!

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on being Pupo- Bibi, keep resting hun and enjoy...

Kathy, How are you doing resisting the pee sticks at your pharmacy- are they calling out to you.

Hi to everyone else. 

Kate x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Jacks-I am so so sorry to hear they didn't make it. Sending you a big hug  

Kate- how are you feeling? 

Bibi- Congratulations on your Pupo-make sure you take it easy and welcome to the 2ww club. Great news you had two good embies put back-lets hope they stick good for you.

Dee-Hope your not feeling to frustrated and hope that Thursday (at the latest) is your day. Great news on the lining-your embies will be nice and snug once they get in there.

Sherry-Good luck for tommorrow. I haven't heard about the Pineapple juice-do you think it is to late for me to start drinking it now

Sexybabe-how did you get on today?

Kara-thank you for letting me know on the 18 day test.It is so hard, I really want to know now arrgghhhh................How are you keeping?

I have had a nice easy day again today so feel like I am doing my best for it to work this time round  
Speak to you all tommorrow Ast xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Girls!

The pineapple juice and brazil nut theory is that it helps with womb lining. The pineapple juice must be from 'not concentrated' though. You get it in the chill cabinet. I've been drinking a glass a day for the last 2 weeks and will continue for the 2ww.

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone,  jack59 -so sorry that to hear the news.here is a .    To beadee and others,thanks so much for your support. my transfer went smoothly today and i am officially a PUPO with two embbies like Bibi. i am now resting as my sister will not allow me do anything apart from lying down.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Sexybabe - fab news on you being PUPO too!!! Enjoy being pampered, DH is doing the same for me too.

Hope we can all support each other over our next 2 weeks  

Bibi xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

My beautiful Nan losr her battle with cancer last night!! I am truly devestated. 

I am taking some time out from the website as can not focus on my 2 week wait at the moment, I need to plough my time in to helping my mum and family get through this tragic loss. 

I was extremely close to my Nan as are all my family so feeling extremely heartbroken at the moment!!! 

I will be back online at a later date x x

Love Kara x x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Kara I'm so sorry about your nan  . Sending you lots of  . Its important to look after yourself through your 2ww though!! We're here for you but understand if you don't post  

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kara - so sorry to hear about your Nan!  My Nan who I am also very close to is poorly too and we think this may be her last christmas and so we are cherishing every moment!  My thoughts are with you as I can only imagine how devastated you must be!  sending you  

Jacks 59 - I am sooooo sorry to hear about your embies!!!  Sending you and your DH lots of  .  

Bibi &Sexy Babe - Congrats on being PUPO...  rest and let those embies get all tucked in and snug!

Sherry - Good Luck for tomorrow!

As for me - I wasn't ovulating this morning but my god I have been a right 'naughty' mood all day long!!! LOL!  (Sorry for sharing!) - so I'm hoping to ovulate in the morning!  If not - I haven't a clue why I have been the way I have today!  LOL!  Will keep you all posted! (about the ovulating and not my 'naughty' mood of course!!! lol)

Hope everyone who are well into their 2ww are not going oo crazy.  ing everyone gets the result they want!  For those just starting the 2ww - I hope to join you very soon so we can all go   together!!!!

Love to all!
Dee
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

kara, sorry about your nan . am also sending you     To bibi, thanks for message and i am happy that we would all support eachother over 2ww.  To sherry and others having their ET tomorrow, goodluck ladies and know that we would be   that all goes smoothly . To beadee14 i hope u ovulate by tomorrow morning, and as a tip, u might want to have a romanctic moment with your DP as this helped me last week


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

weird! I just posted a reply and it didn't work? hm
Ok well here goes another try.

This is our first attempt at FET. I am scheduled to have transfer tomorrow they are defrosting 3 of our embryos and wil have 3 back if we are fortunate enough to have three make it. 
Not knowing any progress on how the embryos are doing so far is about to kill me, but I guess I have to remain positive and wait for the morning.. 
Anyways thanks Bibi for the invite to the thread. I am so nervous! 
I will write again tomorrow
Night all! 
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

LOL!  Thanks Sexy Babe - would do but DH is away on business!!!!  So working to try and take my mind off things!!!!

Hi Skylight32 - welcome!  Good luck tomorrow - keep us all posted with how it all goes!

Love to all.
Dee
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome Skylight   - hope tomorrow goes well! I   that your little embies thaw successfully. Let us know how it goes.

Beadee - hope you ovulate soon!! I want you to join us in the 2ww madness.

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kara- big hug-    so sorry for you and your family, 

good luck for your transfer tomorrow, Skylight- willing those embies on, 

bibi and sexybabe welcome to 2ww club...., 

Beadee hope you ovulate v soon!!
Have had serious testing urges today- aarrgh.....  

Kate x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

My urges have been very testing today!!!!  

LOL - sorry couldn't resist!!!  Why is my DH away tonight!!!!

Dee!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Beadee

Hope the urges die down hun, or else wait for your DH- what a lovely homecoming for him!!!


----------



## foxey (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Jacks- I am so sorry!  Big   to you and DH!

Bibi- Good luck!  We'll be on the 2ww together!  

Skylight- Best of luck to you on your transfer tomorrow!  I am also having my transfer tomorrow morning and am super excited!  I hope we both get a  !

Sexybabe- So glad to hear transfer went well!  Rest up.  I'm so glad you, me, Bibi and Skylight will all be doing the dreaded 2ww together!  

By the way, what does Pupo stand for?

Ast- The pineapple juice is supposed to help the embies stick, so I was only told to take it the day of transfer and the next day or two after that.  What day are you?

Sending lots of baby   to everyone!

Take care,
Sherry


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your lovely messages  , can't sleep so sat on the sofa and trying to get thoughts in order to figure out what our next move will be    . 

Kara - so sorry, very sad news, sending you lots of  

Hope the transfers go well tomorrow for those of you having them  

 for good news for everyone. 

Jackie x


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

HI Ladies! Just got word back about our embryos  

All three are doing great, al are grade A ( I am assuming this is the best?) 

2cell
3cell
4cell

We are going to have all 3 transferred at 12:30, I assume they can change more  before then?

I am so nervous/excited! eeeeeeeeeek! 

Ok I will be back after transfer to report if there were any changes and how it went!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck for today skylight and sherry!! Looking forward to having some more fellow PUPO girls to join us  

Beadee -we just need you to join us now for the hat trick!

Any of you experienced PUPO girls getting any symptoms yet?? When is everyone's test day??

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi girls!!!  

I'M FINALLY OVULATING!!!!  Hoorah!!!!  I'm just waiting for the hopsital to ring back for a day and time for me to go in for my transfer - obviously depending on my frorties thawing!!!!

I'm so excited!  In more ways than one - can't wait for DH to get home tonight and boy will he be in for a surprise!!!  LOL!

Oh and Foxey - PUPO means 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise'!!!!  Fingers crossed - I'll be part of the PUPO gang by the end of the week!!!

Love to all as always!
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

am so happy for u girl, and just keep   up. we are waiting for u to be part of the PUPO  gang by weekend


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

to skylight32,sherry and other having ET goodluck girls and we are waiting for u


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hooray Beadee   !!!

I saw an amazing rainbow this morning so I'm taking that as a sign of hope ------long may the   continue!


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi everyone! I have officially joined the PUPO team!
Transfer went well. we have 2 4 cell grade A embryos on board! The third fragmented and stopped dividing. 
Feeling good and hopeful  as well  

Foxey I hope your transfer went well too! 
Beadee, congratulations!

Can't wait to get to know everyone better! 

Blessings to everyone!


----------



## foxey (Sep 13, 2004)

Skylight- Glad your transfer went well today.  Best of luck to you!

Unfortunately, I have some very bad news... neither of the frozen embies survived, so I did not have my transfer today.  I am so sad!  I know I should be thankful for my two beautiful boys (and I am!), but I was so looking forward to having another baby.  I really don't think I can go through another whole fresh IVF cycle though.  

Take care,
Sherry


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining your conversations!

I'm currently building up to having FET for the 2nd time.  Got a scan tomorrow to make sure womb lining is thick enough then fingers crossed start Gestone injections on Sunday and have FET 4th Dec.  Two frosties left which are hopefully both going to be transferred.  This is our last FET before we have to do the whole ICSI process again so especially anxious!

Good luck to you all and fingers crossed for everyone, looking forward to getting to know you all and swapping advice.

Mandi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sherry - I am so so so sorry to hear your news!!!!  sending you lots of  .  I already had successful ICSI and I'm really looking forward to hopefully being pregnant again....  however - I will never put myself through the ICSI process again as I was so ill last time - so I totally sympathise with you right now....  Again - I am so sorry to hear your news!  xxx

Welcome Mandi!!!!!  Good Luck for the scan tomorrow...

I've got my transfer date! Saturday Morning!!!!  I am now  ing that my little embies survive!!! I am fortunate to have 6 frozen and so I am hoping that 1 if not 2 will survive....  lots of    I'm so excited - yet anxious at the same time!!!!

For the PUPO gang - when are all your test dates?

Will be back on line later.... 
Love to all.
Dee.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all!

Sherry - I'm really sorry that your little embies didn't make it. Sending you lots of  . It must be so hard to take all the drugs and then not have ET, I really feel for you  .

Welcome Mandi   - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Skylight - glad ET went well and your now PUPO too!! 

Dee - glad you got your date  . It's a really scary time waiting to hear about embies but you have 6 so that is a good number. 3 of my 4 thawed successfully. The clinic told me that 70% of embies usually survive the thaw.

Sexybabe - how you feeling today??

Kara - thinking of you  

Hope the rest of the PUPO gang are doing well tonight.

I'm feeling quite 'normal' today. Have tender (.)(.) but I know thats the cyclogest. I've been having a real lazy day. Gonna make the Xmas cake tomorrow I think  

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone, for sherry and foxey am sorry that your embies did not survive the thraw. here is     from me. To skylight32, am glad that your ET went well and welcome to the PUPO gang. Beadee14, happy that you got a date for ET on sat. To jack 59,hope u and dh are feeling better a bit today? Welcome to mandi and i hope your scan goes well tomorrow.                For me, am ok but just a little movement in my belly which i guess will be as a result of my fruits consumption and am also very tired.My sister came to see me again today and she came with her 7month old daughter.both of them have been keeping me company while DP is at work. i am just  resting and keeping   and      while on this .Baby dust to all of us


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining in!! 
I am hoping for my first FET on Monday so i could be joing some of you in your 2ww.

Hope all on the 2ww are doing well x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

welcome 3littleangels...

Good Luck for Monday!

Dee.
xxxxxxx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Foxey, 
I am so sorry to hear about your embryos  
I understand what you mean about wanting to be pregnant again, and not wanting to go through another fresh cycle. I really do! 
I hope that you start to feel better very soon!


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

beadee, 
My test date is on the 9th of December.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Sherry and Foxey sorry to hear sbout your embies,   

Tre welcome- hope your scan was good and you can start the lovely gestone jabs!!

3 LittleAngels- hello to you.

Ast and Kara - I can't believe manchester make you wait 18 days- i have to wait 16 which seems long enough- 

Kara- not sure of you are checking but I hope you and your family are ok hun,  

Kathy How's things?

Bibi and Dee- how are you doing??

I think I'm going to test on sunday a few days early but embies will be 18 days old so i reckon it should show- also its partly to give DH and me a bit of time to ourselves with what ever the news is as we've told everyone the official test day of wed, Also last two times one of the worst things about the BFN has been telling everyone who has been rooting for us. 

I really have no clue whether it has worked- I'm trying to ignore symptoms as last time I got all convinced it had worked but think it was the gestone making me think that- 

I have acupuncture today which will be relaxing- and then work with my little autistic boy which is distracting!!

Have a good day everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning all!

Welcome 3littleangels   - we're all here to help each other through the 2ww!

Jackie and Foxey - thinking of you both  

Kate - sounds like you're doing well  . I know what you mean about telling people though. We've kept it quite quiet this time cause its so hard telling them if it doesn't work. BUT hopefully this time we'll be able to tell them some good new  

Mandi - hope scan is good news today!!

Skylight - how are you this morning? My OTD is 8th and it makes me feel panicky already  . I just   I get to OTD this time cause AF got me 4 days early last time  

Sexybabe - when will you be testing?? Our little embies are 5 days old today so hopefully they're making themselves well and truelly at home  

Ast - how you doing? Hope you're enjoying being PUPO and not going   yet.

Kara -  

Dee - 2 days to go  

I think thats everyone!! Sorry if I've missed anyone.There's quite a few of us now  .

Its Xmas cake and card making today I think  . Nothing to report here, was aware of a few mild crampy feelings during night but otherwise 'normal'. Wish I could see inside and see if the little embies are growing.

Bibi xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Me again!

does anyone have a day by day list of what's happening to embies?? I saw it on someone's diary but can't find it again  

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone,firstto livity k- how are u my dear? i feel so bad that i had never bothered to mention your name. am an  . To beadee,  2 days more and we can't wait to have u. TO jack 59,foxey and sherry- thinking of u ladies       For me my OTD is also the 8th and  am panicky but trying to  and just    that the embies will feel very comfortable in my belly and stick. one other thing though, is also the crampy feeling which makes having a sound sleep impossible but apart from that, we are still good. to all the ladies in this thread, i say hello and it is nice that we are all here for eachother.


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bibi, 
I am going a little batty with the wait, but just trying to keep myself occupied. If you find that list on what happens to embies day by day please let me know! 
I was just online looking for that information myself! 

Anyways off to start dinner early  
Hugs to all!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Look on the 2ww board for embryo info- its got a few info posts near the top...

Hi Sexybabe- don't know if I've said hello to you either sorry 

Have a good day 

Kate x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope your all having a good day today and staying  . It is nice to have so many of us on this thread now-it really help make sure I don;t go insane during my 2ww. I am feeling okay and not trying to read into symptoms to much but here you go: My boobs are tender, my stomach is bloated and it feels uncomfortable towards the end of the day and I have mild cramping sometimes. I also cannot seem to stop eating which is not like me at all but I think this is because I am at home and not as busy as normal.

To all our other PUPO-have you had any symptoms and how are you keeping?

My 18 day wait is rubbish I know-I think I will do the same as you Kate and test a little earlier-perhaps the 3rd to give us some time to absorb the result before we have to tell people. 

Thanks for the advise on the pineapple juice Sherry-I am well into my 2ww so I will keep it in mind if we have to do this again.

Bibi-good idea about the Xmas cake-I am doing the same tommorrow. How are you keeping otherwise?

Foxey, Kara, Jacks 59 and Sherry-I hope your doing okay with your news and sending you more hugs  

Hi Sexybabe, Mandi and skylight32-I don;t think I have said hello as I am going   so forgive me and Hi!

Off to look for the day to day list of what is happening with our embies-I will let you know if I find anything.

Speak soon

Ast xxxx Sending you all lots of


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Ast and Skylight! I was good yesterday and felt positive but its slipped a bit today. I feel like something is going on as have very very mild aching and (.)(.) are a bit tender (I think thats the cyclogest). I'll be glad to go back to work tomorrow actually as it might stop me worrying quite so much. I have 3 days off then. Xmas cake is in oven and smelling good.....mmmm!

Bibi xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi all

I'm a bit worried - I've started spotting a bit & not going for scan till Monday. I've Just upped Progynova to 8mg a day and hoping to be ready for transfer next Friday. Has anyone else had spotting before transfer? 

Thx Bluebell9 xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi hun, 
I haven't had spotting pre transfer- did the clinic recommend upping the dose? 

Weirdly I just read something today about someone who spotted when she took the pill as it made her lining too thick- do you think that could be happening?

hope you are ok- and don't have a too worried weekend, at least your embies are still safe and its not spotting post transfer....

thinking of you

Kate x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

I started on 6mg (3 x 2mg) Progynova last Thursday and they told me to up to 4 x 2mg today. I called the clinic at lunch and they said to call back tomorrow if I'm still spotting. Just wondering if anyone else has this too.
Got a long weekend off now so think I probably just need to chill out!!
xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bluebell, on my side effects list for the progonova it says it can cause vaginal bleeding. I am not sure if that is what may be causing your's and have no clue as to if or how it could effect treatment, but I will be thinking of you, and praying for you. Please keep us updated! 

How are all the PUPO girls doing? 

I am really not good at keeping track of every single person unless I have started talking with the personally. But I will try! 

I am having a rollercoaster day. Don't know what is up or down, feeling sad one minute and hopeful the next. ick! I can't wait until the 9th!

Anyways I hope that everyone is doing well! 
Hugs and blessings, 
Sky ( Terese)


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hiya

Sky I know what you mean about having a rollercoaster day-I have just been to do a bit of Christmas shopping and I felt so down while I was out, all I wanted to do was get home and hide....

Hope I will start feeling better later as my DH is taking me out for a meal tonight so will look forward to that.

Hope everyone else is doing okay

Ast xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

ovulation turned up woo hoo ive got to ring mfs tomorrow to see if our embies have thawed ok    and if all is good f.e.t on 30th november so anxious, keep panicing abit trying to be positive 
good luck to everyone else goin to read back to see where everyone is up to
xxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi to all thanks for making me feel welcome on this thread. just like skylight32 i am not good at keeping up with everyone but i will try my hardest xx

anessastelfox - i should be in Bourn on Monday for my FET if all my embies thaw ok,  so i know how you are feeling.  Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

It is such an up and down process isn't it? I've had a good day- did supply work at my old school where I worked for 4 yrs so it was lovely to see everyone and all the kids- its a special needs school and I love it. I was offered a day on monday but turned it down on the grounds that if i get a BFP I will be at the clinic having a blood test and if I don't I will be hiding/doing nice things with DH to cheer us both up- aarrgh! 

I also had car serviced and did some shopping so compared to all the doing nothing days I've had recently it felt very productive- 

I'm just so scared of testing though- am still on ignoring symptoms policy as last time convinced myself it had worked so don't trust what the drugs make you feel! 

I hope everyone else is ok- Bluebell has the spotting died down? 

Are any of you who had transfers on the 17th like me planning to test this weekend

Good luck everyone

Kate x


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

morning everyone,
how is everyone today?
To beadee and all having their ET today, goodluck 
To all PUPO ladies, i hope the   is not making us too bored. i went out yesterday since et for shopping and that really helped me in not going mad. am keep   and    that it will be good result  on OTD.
am off now
baby dust to all.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning all!!

How you all doing?

Kate I can't believe its nearly test day for you already  . Have you had any symptoms?

Well like a few of you, I've been up and down. I was quite down the last couple of evenings and just felt hopeless and  . I get some mild aching which feels very much like pre-AF and very similar to the last 2 treatments. I find it really hard to believe that my little embies are still there and almost find it hard to remember that they were put in. 

So today I've got to work very hard on finding some   I think. 

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bibi, 

am trying to ignore symptoms as I got it so wrong last time, 

I'm really scared of testing- though but also want to know! 

I also find it hard to believe the embies are still in there- its just so weird. 

When do you test?      here's some PMA for you hun

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning Kate!

my OTD is 8th but am in a bit of debate of when to actually test. Its our anniversary on the 10th so I've been thinking about waiting til after then so that it wont' spoil it if I get a BFN. Although I don't think I'll be able to wait til then. The other option is Mon 7th cause I don't work Mon's so can have a bit of time to myself if its a BFN again. Can you sense the lack of   today!! I'm actually terrified of testing  . Have you had any symptoms at all?

Apparently there's a BOGOF offer in Boots on first response tests

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I have a first response and a clear blue digital in my bedside drawer- Dh bought loads last time, 

I know what you mean about not wanting it to wreck things- its such an all or nothing response we'll either be on cloud nine or in the dumps.... that's why we're doing it on sun and not telling people so that we have some time on our own.. 

I have big boobs and that's about it....

Kate  x


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

well rung mfs to c if embies have thawed and they said to ring again on monday morning at half 9 before fet my et is booked for 2pm, as they wont thaw them till monday and apoligized for being told they were being thawed today as they are not, thanks 3littleangels its tough isnt it this being in limbo waiting dreading my 2ww how many embies have you got ive got 3 so hoping for two for et fingers crossed for us both and to all the other ladies on there upcoming fet and everyone on there 2ww xxx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Girls....

Hope everyone is ok....  Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm struggling to keep up with everyone now!!!  LOL!

   for you Bibi!!!!  

Kate - Good Luck for tomorrow....   lots for you........

Well - I've just come back from the hospital and am now a fully fledged member of the PUPO gang!!!!   2 Embies were thawed and 2 survived (I was amazed!!!) and so I still have 4 frozen just in case......  The 2 were put back in by the same Dr. who put in the embies during our ICSI cycle which was how we got our little boy!!!!  I was really happy about this and am seeing this as a really positive thing!!!  

Our test day will be Sat 12th December - so now I'm on the long old  .....  Not looking forward to that bit but a necessary part all the same!!!  I don't have the old   bullets this time and have been given a gel to use once a day instead....   Other than that - it's business as usual and trying to keep my mind active and occupied so that I don't go too  .

Thinking about you all....
Love Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi ladies

There's even more of us on here now! Great to have lots of support.

Sherry & Foxy - so sorry, know exactly how you are feeling, sending you    

Thanks everyone for your messages - been a funny sort of a week, trying to keep busy as had the week off from work and had nothing planned other than resting after the xfer so that needed changing.....luckily my friend is still on her maternity leave so have been spending some time with her and her gorgeous little boy - hard in some ways but kind of comforting in others.... 

Got an appointment through from St Mary's for 17TH MARCH next year!!! Rang them up and said I needed to see someone earlier than that but apparantly that's the earliest.........they said to keep ringing as they sometimes have cancellations......I know we'll need a couple of months off the drugs but I was thinking of starting next cycle in Feb and obviously can't do anything until we get the go ahead after this bloody consultation aaaaggghhhh, feel like I'm going  , perhaps it's my body trying to get back to normal after the abrupt end to the drugs?

Sorry for that rant, am constantly either  , or feeling  

Hope all you PUPO girls are ok and the 2ww isn't driving you too  , must be test date for some of you soon,   for some BFP's. 

Good luck everyone, lots of love    xxx


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great news Dee, them embies must be good and strong, sending   to you.
xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

vanessastelfox - Hi ya i also have 3 frosties and hopefully i am having 2 ET. i am booked in for 11.15 on Monday and i have to call at 10.30 to see if all has gone to plan,  Sorry not sure if i asked you but are you at Bourn?? Good luck monday i will be thinking of you x

That is brilliant news Beadee14 ill be joining you on monday hopefully  xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Weyhey Dee!!! Great news on your embies and for joining the PUPO gang  

Jacks - goodness that must seem like ages away  . I really don't think they have a clue sometimes that to us a few months seems like a few years. Really hope you get a cancellation, is there another clinic you can go to??

Vanessa and 3littleangels - not long to go til you join the 2ww madness.   that your your little embies thaw successfully.


I'm feeling a bit more positive and no sorry for myself now after a good natter with my friend. 

Bibi xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

I found this on another thread!

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

Beadee and welcome to the PUPO gang, am so happy for you 
To jack59, it is so lovely to have u bad  and good news on your appointment. 
Bibi thanks for the post on embryo's development and i hope you are feeling much better now. it has been the same way with me too, this   is making me .however we just need to keep  .
to livity k, goodluck for tomorrow, am   
To  everyone on this thread,   
later


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

hi 3littleangels im in manchester having treatment at mfs ringing monday 9:30am to see if thawed,
bibi what a good post, really interesting, 
bibi, livity k, beadee14, sexybabe hope your 2ww are not driving you all too mad and sending lots of pma  ,
jack59,really feel for you, st marys need a good kick up the ar!* cannot believe that is there earliest appointment we had problems with st marys losing files, blood result etc, and taking 3 af just to get treatment going constantly requesting treatment nightmare, then when we stared our first go they sent us to mfs and they r brill, if they are that full up surely they should start sending some of you to mfs 
sending lots of   and   to everyone
sorry if ive missed anyone just learning the personnals
vanessa xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just to say it was another negative for us- We just feel really flat but not as devastated as last time as I think we'd mentally prepared for it more. 

Now have the dilemma of whether to stay on the drugs till OTD- which I really cannot face - but know I probably should even though I know nothing will change.... I think I'm going to try and phone the clinic and see what they say.

We're going to book a 2week holiday somewhere hot for after xmas and take a bit of a break- and I'm going to try to get my BMI down before next tx ( its about 29/30 now) I think its helped making a plan before testing. 

lots of love to everyone and thanks for your support- 

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Kate - you must wait til OTD!!! There are plenty of women on here who have neg results the day before OTD and then had a BFP so don't give up yet!! When is your exact OTD? 

Bibi xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kate, 
I agree with Bibi. I don't know you well, and I hope you don't mind me saying, but I thinnk that you should stay on the drugs and go to the clinic for blood work on your OTD 
My doctor just told us that even if the pee stick says negative on OTD the bloods often show up positive and he told me that regardless of the result he wants to see me. 

Please wait until OTD to make big decisions. 
Hugs, 
Sky


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Girls

Kate I agree with the others, stay on the drugs until OTD as you could get a BFP still!!! I understand it is hard but it is worth the try. I am really sorry for you. Where are you going on your holiday?

Jacks that is typical St Marys. I cannot believe you have to wait so long. You know that would make me want to find some money from somewhere and go private. Keep trying for cancellations though. How are you feeling today? 

Dee-Congratulations on your PUPO. I hope they are nice and snuggly in there and your taking it easy?

Bibi-how are you doing? Have you decided when you are doing your test yet? Thanks for the post on the embryo development. Can I ask what does 3dt/5dt and 1dpt etc mean-the drugs have made my brain go to mush!!

Vanessa and 3littleangels-good luck for Monday, I am sure your embies will thaw really well-let us know how you both get on.

I am planning on doing my test Thursday or Friday this week-my OTD is the 5th but I am starting to get really scared. I have been really positive through out the whole process and now it is starting to dwindle-may be it is the 18 day wait St Marys insist we have to wait until we do our test arrgghhhh!!!! 

Hi to everyone else-I hope you are doing okay and sending you lots of love and    . How are all the PUPO gang doing??

Ast xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Good afternoon everyone!!

Ast - dt = day transfer and dpt = days post transfer. No I haven't decided when to test yet, I'm scared stiff. I'm glad time is gradually going but also terrified of it being over and having to do the test. Have you had any symptoms yet? 

How are the other PUPO gang doing??

Thinking of 3littleangels and vanessa for tomorrow.   that those little embies thaw well.

I'm a bit more positive today and am trying not to be so hopeless and believe that it could happen to me as much as any other woman. Mmmm easier said than done sometimes  . I have this low abdo aching on and off (not enough to wake me up but its just dull) and have slightly tender (.)(.). I know these can both be due to cyclogest though. I wish I could just look inside and see if my embies were still there  .

Bibi xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Bibi

I have just read on something on another thread which has put me off testing early-why put ourselves through any more stress?? I am so confussed now. I think I will see how I feel on Friday and test then as OTD is Saturday any way. I will have probably changed my mind again before then- 

My symptoms are like yours, slight aches and tender (.)(.)

Glad your feeling positive-I am having another bad one  

Lots of     and    

Ast xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh Kate - I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN at this time - BUT I do agree with the other girls...  stay on the meds and wait til your OTD......  Don't make any big decisions until that date has passed......  Speak to your clinic as well.....  

For those who are having transfers this week - I wish you all the luck in the world!!!!  Will be thinking of you all.

I can't believe it's only been 1 day of the dreaded 2ww for me....  I wish it would go so much quickler..  I wish I could just know!

Anyway - it's short and sweet for me...  Am shattered!  Not been put on Cyclogest this time but a progesterone gel....  The side effect is drowsiness....  Not good!!!!

   &     to all on the 2ww

   &     to Kate...  Keeping things crossed for you that it was just too early!

Love to all!
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies thanks for all your kind wishes.

Vanessa - i hope the call was a good one i have to make mine in 30 mins and i am so nervous so i know exactly how you must have felt.  Good luck today and i hope its the news you deserve xx

Kate -  im so sorry to hear your BFN but like the othere ladies said try and hold out, you never know xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning!!

Vanessa and 3littleangels - thinking of you both today and   it goes well for both of you  

Dee - hope you're resting! Time goes sooooo slow doesn't it!!

Kate - how you doing hun?? Did you test again today?

Sky - how you doing today? How's that pain??

Ast - you're well into your 2nd week now!!

Kara - how you doing? Thinking of you at this difficult time  

Sexybabe - we're nearly a week down!!! How you feeling?

Bibi xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bibi~ Wow not too much longer before we test! 
The pain is still there, the doc says it's nothing that he can see, he says it must be the hormones or scar tissue stretching etc..... 

Vanessa ~ Good luck today! 
Kate~ I am thinking of you, have you heard anything from the clinic?
AST~ are you getting excited? 
Sexy babe ~ how are you?


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Sky - glad dr found nothing wrong  . Hopefully its your little embies snuggling in  . Time seems to be going slow to me on one hand but on the other hand I'm nearly into the 2nd week  . I kind of want it to come but am also happish being in ignorance  

Bibi xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

good news one embryo survived thaw out of the 3 goin hospital 2pm made the call this morning really nervous felt like i was goin to throw up, 
3littleangels- hope your news was good news and if so good luck for et,
will post personnals later goin go and have a brew and shower
thanks everyone for best wishes 
vanessa


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Great news vanessa!! 

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for your messages- I spoke to a doctor from the clinic and he said to keep on the drugs till OTD on wed even though he agreed  it was unlikely to change- I had a blastocyst transfer so I think if nothing had happened 13 days after that its unlikely to or even if it does it is unlikely to a be a viable pregnancy- but anyway there could be a tiny chance and it is only 3 extra days of drugs- 

I'm feeling ok today- although we're in a bit of bubble having not told anyone yet- 

Sorry for no personals but am thinking of everyone, 

K x


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone
To livity k- just  , OTD is still wednesday and things do happen. am    for the best for you my dear
To vanessastelfox and others having their ET today, goodluck ladies
To Bibi and skylight 32- am fine and like u ladies, am just trying to be strong and   that little embies have adapt well to where they truly should be.only if one can just see.
To Ast- how are you and are u getting excited
Let us keep


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Good Afternoon

I have had a lovely morning with my friend and my 3 month old god daughter and it really cheered me up and made me more positive again- so yes I am starting to feel excited after having a weekend of dispair.Still got 4 more days to get through but staying   

Good look to Vanessa and 3littleangels for the big day today-I hope the transfer has gone well.

Kate-sending you lots of love and your in all our thoughts during this hard time but as the others have said things could change on Wednesday.

Thinking of all the 2ww gang-I hope your all doing okay and staying busy to keep your mind of the wait.

Speak to you all later

Ast xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all I am now officialy on the 2ww. Both my eggs thawed well and I now have them home where they belong. I still have a frostie left too. Feelin quite positive at the moment so all good. Vanessa that is brilliant news its good to know I have some one at exactly the same stage as me so we can compare notes etc. X x love to all at what ever stage of tx you are at. Sorry its not a very good post but im on my mobile x


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

i too am now offically on 2ww great news 3littleangels, im a bit worried as my embie was a 3/4 cell is this good ?
they told us the other embies died as they lost double there amount of cells feeling a little tender after et but feeling happy our little one is back with us i feel that the embie was put more to my left side as keep getting twinges sending everyone   at whatever stage your up to 
vanessa xxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Im not too sure really. You never know, my last transfer was 2x 10 cells and they didnt make it. I feel quite tender and having twinges too. My dh is really lookin after me though. I hope you are relaxing and we can enjoy being pupo together x x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey

Good luck to all you ladies on tww! 

Had scan today and lining good so start on cyclogest tonight ready for transfer on Friday.We're going to thaw 2 so praying that both will be okay to transfer!!

Have had a lovely long weekend with other half, just wish I didn't have to go into work this week!!

Bluebell9 x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hi Ladies

I just need some advice ladeies re FET - Is it all over or could there still be some hope?
        

I tested on Sunday which was 12pt 2 day embies so really embies were 14 days old and it was a BFN with all the early testers on the site getting BFPs so early it is more or less resigning me to the fact it will probably knowing my luck stay a BFN

With my prevous cycles i ALWAYS got AF on 11 days after transfer but they were fresh cycles with trigger shot etc Today is day 13 of a 2 day medicated frozen embryo transfer and I am too scared to test in case its another BFN

I presume the oestrogen might be keeping AF away Does anyone know if thats the case ?

Just suppose I want some reassurance - not really had any symptoms either

Thanks all

Kathy xxxx (and hopefully my 3 embies)*


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you're all doing ok.

Kate, so sorry you got a BFN but I do agree with the others - stay on the drugs and stay positive (try!) and wait until OTD, sending you   and  

Vanessa & 3littleangels - great news that you're now in the PUPO gang!

Bibi, Dee, Sexybabe, Sky - not long to wait now, hang on in there!

Ast - bet that 18 day wait is making you go   by now! St Mary's can be a bit of a mare. I just wish I was able to go private.....hopefully will get sorted.

Bluebell - good luck for later this week

Kathy - so sorry you got a BFN, but don't lose all hope just yet - stick it out and see what OTD brings. Sending you  

Love to you all xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.  

Bluebell9 I am hoping for FET on Friday too.  They are thawing my 2 remaining embies on Thursday so really nervous incase they don't make it through the night!  Got to phone at 10am on Friday, feel sick at the thought in case I get bad news!  Will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, only been on this thread once so need to look back and get up to date with what stage everyone is at but I send big   to all of you and best wishes.

Mandi xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all!

Its great that we have some more PUPO girls!!! Great news that your little embies are doing well and that they're back where they should be  

Mandi and Bluebell - not long til you join the PUPO gang too!! Will be   your embies will thaw successfully.

Kathy - hello  . I don't think anyone can be definate about their result until OTD, so keep going, you just don't know!!! I've seen that so many of the 2ww thread have been testing really early and that makes me feel a bit nervous. I was told by my clinic that I shouldn't get bleeding before OTD because the cyclogest pessaries x4 a day will stop it. Mind you on my last treatment, I did get AF 4 days before OTD which was really hard (however I wasn't on cyclogest during that 2ww). Really hope your result changes  .

 to all the PUPO gang!

Nothing new to say for me really, just patiently (or not!!) waiting  

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

to vanessa and 3litttleangel on joining the PUPO  gang
kate just be positive, a lot can happen in three days.     for u
just would like to say that ladies pls stay away from the pee stick till your otd so that you do not add more stress to a stressful situation.  is dreadful time already,one is stress, keep a   and   will do more good than testing early.
I am only testing on 8th dec even if AF arrives tomorrow cause am loving this PUPO status for now.


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with sexybabe, I've also been told in the past that testing early can sometimes give a false positive because of some of the medication.  It is only out of your system by the end of the 2ww which is why they ask you to wait until then.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

sexybabe: thanks I can not believe im finally on the 2ww again. I was so nervous ringing bourn yesterday as im sure you understand.  
Vanessa- how are you feeling today x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone  

How is everyone today??

Its freezing isn't it  

I'm back at work for 4 days this week which I think will help distract me. I can't believe I've done a whole week of the 2ww and I'm still relatively sane (not sure DH would agree!!). I really haven't got a clue whether this has worked or not  . I've been feeling a bit tired and lightheaded today. The usual dull ache has continued, its not there all the time, just comes and goes.

Bibi xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

hi 3littleangels im feeling good had a good nyts sleep for a change, dh cooked our tea also last nyt and washed up after ooo how i love being waited on i could get use to this  ,
dont no if i ve already asked but when is your test day mines 16/12 i too also agree with the other ladies on not testing till test day well i say that now ask me again in 12 days or so might not agree   all our family and friends no we are goin through treatment and sent loads of good luck msg last nyt which was nice, had soup for my dinner to warm me up its is sooooo cold bbbrrr and ate 6 brazil nuts and taken a folic acid 
good luck to everyone else sending   
vanessaxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone

Hope your all okay on this freezing day?

Congratulations   to Vanessa and 3littleangels-welcome to the 2ww madness. 

Jacks-how are you feeling? have you decided what your going to do next? 

Kate, Kara and Shelly-sending you lots of love-hope your all okay?

Well 18 days is going so slowly and I am going to wait until my OTD and not tes before-so counting down to saturday morning. No new symptoms to report so slowly going  

Sending you all lots of   and  

Ast xxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

vanessastelfox - Good to see your DH is taking good care of you as so is mine.  He has wrapped me in cotton wool and will not let me do anything...LOL  I could get used to this too...LOL  My date is the 14th dec which im a bit confussed about cause on the paper work it says day 16 then next to it they have wrote 14th Dec so i may have to call them to make sure this is right.... Ive been drinking lots of water, milk and fruit juice.  Completely stopped drinking Pepsi and cut my tea right down only had one since yesterday and i mean that is good as i drink alot of tea.

I am Knicker checking already its awful.  I am feeling possitive though if they makes any sence at all..LOL Looks like im already going   doesnt it   

Ast - Thanks for you message.  Im glad your waiting as i dont agree with testing early unless told otherwise by the clinic.  

Stay strong ladies i know it is hard but hold out. xx Sending love to everyone and lots of


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone
how is everyone today?
   for good news for all of us.
Kate am saying special prayers for you,goodluck for tomorrow
we are all thinking of u


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels are you testing at the hospital or at home just thinking if ur testing through a blood test maybe thats why they have give you the 14th as youd have to wait a day to get the results, no what u mean about knicker testing i am too looks like we are going insane   together lol im too feeling positive with it being natural fet this time ive got a calander and am crossing the days off lol
tre1977 good luck with ur embies thawing i too no how u feel i had butterflys and everthing so fingers crossedx
ast hope ur holding up ok intill test day and not going to insane lol
bibi and sexybabe sending   and   hope ur 2ww is going well
kate    still test on test day its not over yet xxxx
sending    to everyone i may of missed 
vanessax


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

it cant be over already    went to the toilet and brown gunge discharge wots goin on i no from last treatment i got this 12dpt then bleed i only had et yesterday x


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Vanessa I was just about to put a post on too. Im on crinone and its been coming out a little pinky. Was wondering if this is normal too? I hope your ok x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning everyone!

Vanessa - how are you? There is no way this AF or over as you only had ET 2 days ago! Its probably just from the ET procedure. Are you on any progesterone support?

Kate - can't quite remember but is it OTD today? If it is I so   that you get a surprise!!

I don't think its anyone elses OTD is it??

Bibi xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

It was a BFN today as well, I wasn't really expecting anything else as sunday was when most clinics would tell you to test- we have a follow up on tues with the consultant- so we'll see what's next- but I definitely want a break for a bit- 

I'm ok - have got my head round it over the last few days

good luck to everyone else,

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

So sorry Kate  . Enjoy planning your lovely holiday now and then you'll be refreshed for another go sometime. Take care and thanks for all your support on here  .

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

O kate I was really hoping it was going to be good news for you. Its good your follow up is so soon though. Sending love and hugs your way xxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry Kate, thinking of you


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all - sorry for not being around much recently!!!

Kate - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN....  Like Bibi said - concentrate on planning your holiday and have the break you need and deserve!!!  Fantastic news that your follow up is so quick though!  

Hi everyone else....  Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm trying to catch up with everything while DS is having his nap!!!

Good luck to those having transfers this week...

For those on the 2ww...  hope you're not going too  

I haven't had a chance to rest too much!  Was at work Monday and Tuesday and sods law had 2 of the busiest days I have ever had in my current role!!!  I made sure I put my feet up once I got home and put my DS to bed!!!!

Vanessa, - I like Bibi am on Crinone too.  I was on Cyclogest last time and I have had the same pinkest tinge to it when it shows.  The Doctor who did my ET also said that for a couple of days after the ET, I might experience some spotting/bleeding.  He said this was nothing to worry about and was external rather than internal due to what they used to get the embies where they need to be!  I haven't had any spotting/bleeds since - just the pinkish tinges with the Crinone.  

Bibi - I'm so glad you mentioned this as I was going to ask if anyone else was on Crinone and if they were having any side effects?  The one in the leaflet is drowsiness and it doesn't really seem to be effecting me too much now - however - I'm peeing for England at the moment!!!  I'm trying not to read into this too much as it's only been 4 days since my ET.....  Have also had dull aching which has died off now and really bad bloating......  We shall see...  

This 2ww goes so slowly!!!!  At least I am kept busy by my DS and my 2 dogs...  Hubbie does as much as he can = even though he's been working stupidly long days!!!!  What a little star!!!

Anyway - LOADS of love and hugs to you all - whatever stage you are at!!!!

Love Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Dee - hiya! I'm actually on cyclogest, I think its 3littleangels who is using crinone. I haven't had any bleeding and don't want any!!! It seems to be a usual thing though this pink tinge with crinone, so don't worry.

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Vanessa i hope your ok xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry Bibi - it's so hard keeping up with everyone now!!!

 to all...

Dee.
xxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

kate, am so sorry to read of your bfn. i was really   for amore positive result, but God knows best.  .It is good to know that your follow up is soon.it will happen for us all one day.
hello to everyone.
vanessa, please do not panic, am sure it is not af like the others had said   
goodluck to all having their ET this week
         
later


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

hi everyone thanks for the msg, im fine today nothing since the discharge i think i was just panicing over nothing im not taking any cyclogest or anything im on a natural fet but i think it was probably to do with the et or something well not to worry no signs today thank god
kate so sorry sending  
sending   and   to everyone on 2ww xxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kate, so sorry to hear your news, hope you are okay

x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone


So sorry to hear your news Kate-focus on your holiday and have a break away from it all now-thinking of you.

Hope everyone is okay-sending lots of   to you all.

I am so close to OTD and I want to test early!!!!! Just need to stay strong and wait it out. I really don't know which way it is going to go. One minute I am positive it has worked and then others I am like why would it happen for us-the one thing we reall want. So, I am clinging onto the positive thoughts and feeling really nervous about testing.

Sorry about lac of personals but will catch up with you all later.

Take care
Ast xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning everyone

I'm really nervous today!  They are thawing my 2 remaining embies at some point today and I have to phone at 10am tomorrow with the hope of transfering them about 12.30.  I am so worried and am going to be thinking about them all night.  They have got to make it through the night but I know that come 5pm today I will be worried about them all alone overnight!!  Can't stop worrying, it's driving me crazy!

Bluebell9 good luck for your transfer tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Ast, I hope that the rest of the time to your OTD goes quick for you.  If you aren't working sit yourself down and watch back to back films, you will be surprised how you get into them and time flies by without you noticing.  Failing that, get yourself engrossed in a good book.  I know it's hard, drives you crazy.

Everyone else, I'm new to this thread so still to get up to date with everyone and what stages you are at but I send you all much love and best wishes.

Mandi xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Hows everyone doing??

Mandi - am really   that your embies thaw successfully  

Ast - only one more sleep!! Have you done a sneeky test

Bluebell - are you having ET tomorrow too, can't quite remember  

I guess the rest of PUPO gang are crossing off the days til OTD  . Who's next after Ast?? I'm Tues (although may do sneeky test on sat as embies will be 14 days old by then)

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all,

For those of you on Crinone Gel - I thought this may be of some interest to you...

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/crinone-side-effects.html

The only side effect it said in the leaflet with the gel was drowsiness. I have been feeling a few other things so thought I would do a google search... The above is what I have found which is quite interesting and I feel relieved knowing it's the drugs making my body do strange things!!!!

Ast - Good Luck for your test tomorrow!

Mandi - Good Luck for your trasnfer tomorrow -  your embies survive the thaw!

Bluebell - if you are having your transfer tomorrow - Good Luck too!

How's the 2ww going for everyone

I have 9 days to go which sounds like a lifetime at the moment.... I am just thinking positive at the moment as this is what I did last time and received BFP with my DS. I'm currently helping arrange my best mate's hen do in January as well as prepare for Xmas and so I am being kept busy with that which is a blessing!!!

Mandi - I agree with your back to back film idea or a good book! When I came out of hospital after OHSS last time, I watched film after film after film and it was the only thing that kept me sane wondering whether the embryo would survive all the drugs and stress it had gone through!!!

Love to all!!!
Dee.
xxx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted since my nan passed away, i have been relaxing lots and occassionally logging on to read your news!. I have had a very stressful 2 week wait and today i am 14 days after ET. 

I did a sneaky test this morning and got a BFP, so hoping and praying for a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! We did a digital one and it came up straight away along with "pregnant 2-3" which apprently means 4 to 5 weeks pregnant! 

My thoughts are with Kate at the moment. xxxxxx  

Also best of luck for you ladies on your 2 ww..... More positive dust to you all.   

Love Kara x x x


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kara

That's fantastic news!  Keep resting and I send lots of   and best wishes.

Mandi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies Yay another day has pasted.

Vanessastelfox  - So glad you are ok i was gettin worried about you it so lovely how we are all going through every stage with each other like a little family. Good or bad we know we have each other.  Hope today is another good day for you xx  


Ast - Good luck with testing ive got everything crossed for you xx   


Tre1977 - Just a quick silly question Why are they thawing them the night before?? Mine where done in the morning!! Fingers crossed for you xxxx   

Beadee14 - The days do go slowly when you are at home dont they,  today has been a possitive feeling day.  Good luck arrange your friends hen do,  i recently planned two friends and it was stressful but fun at the same time,  you just want them to have the best time dont you.  What you all thinking of doing?? 

Kara- Congratulations on your   what a brilliant   pressent that is xxxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 3littleangels

When I went to collect my injections the nurse said the embryo's were early blastocyst and they were planning to thaw them on Thursday so they could see if they could culture them (or something) anymore over night.  Last time they thawed a blastocyst in the morning and I had it transferred at lunch time.  The nurse was quite vacant when I saw her and she kept making mistakes so never got round to asking why they were leaving them overnight.  I would have preferred them to thaw them in the morning but I suppose the embryologist knows what she is doing.  Still, I feel physically sick wondering how everything is going and I know I'm not going to sleep a wink!

How are you getting on with the Crinone?  I am using the Gestone injections this time.  Forgive me for asking because I loose track of who is who but when is your OTD? xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Tre1977 - I know exactly how you feel, I had to ring first thing on the monday and the sunday night i could not sleep at all.  I felt sick too and it is horrible what we have to go through isnt it.  Im feeling positive for you and   it is good news in the morning.

I know OTD means testing but what do the letters stand for.  Sorry been meaning to ask for ages.... 

I have a blood test booked for the 14th December. God it seems ages away   im going   already. The crinone is a messy business isnt it..... its still a bit pinky but on the plus side i am losing clear discharge too (sorry for TMI) which i didnt last time.

Are you having the 2 weeks at home chillin??

xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm self-employed so decided to jack work in yesterday so I can start to relax.  I'm having the two weeks off and if I get a positive I might have longer off until things are more established as I have never yet reached the stage where I have seen a heartbeat or image on screen.  If I do get a positive I want to give it every chance possible.

Not sure what OTD means, TD is obviously test day, could O be official?  

The 14th does seem like ages away when you are waiting but I always try to get engrossed in a cross stitch or a good book and it helps time go that little bit faster.  I usually sit in front of the PC and get really engrossed in information, analysing every twinge and symptom!  I'm adamant I'm not going to look into things this time and just go with it.  The problem is the Crinone makes you feel like your AF is coming whether it is or not.  I've been taking Gestone since Sunday and I have really bad AF pains and I feel nauseous already!  I really hope the time passes quickly for you and fingers crossed for a Christmas pregnancy for you  .

Everything crossed for you and I hope everyone else is feeling good and positive today.

Much love xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

hi 3littleangels today is a good day woke up feeling positive i too am haveing clear discharge tmi maybe its a good sign for us both it is nice how we are at the same stage been trying to keep myself busy going xmas shopping in the morning with my sister looking forward to going out of the house driving myself mad staying in lol 
tre1977 good luck with your embies thawing i know what u mean about being nervous i felt sick, butterflies but all turned out well and yours will to xxxx
will post personnals later  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

kara, what a fanatastic news to hear  .
pray that we all get this our  soon too.
hello to everyone on this thread.
am resuming work today since ET.
Keep this thread going
                   
To mandi and tre1977 and other having their ET tomorrow, goodluck


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tre1977 good luck with your transfer tomorrow - what time is yours? I know what you mean about work. I finished work today so going to take this time to relax properly, I've been signed off till Christmas but was thinking of going back sooner if we get good news, but think I'll take all the time I can!

Mine is scheduled for 1.30 so I've acupuncture scheduled before & after. We've 5 embies so the hospital asked if they want us to keep thawing them until they have 2 they can transfer - this started me worrying too - they are thawing them first thing but I've asked them to let us know. 

Fingers crossed to joining all of you PUPO girls!!!

Bluebell9 xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Kara - fabulous news!!!! The beginning of our BFP's  

Bluebell and Tre - I'm   that your little embies are going to do just fine. Not long till they're back where they belong  . I understand about it being scarey though, I was petrified!

I'm getting quite impatient now and really want to know one way or the other. I haven't felt too good today, was sooooo tired and had to have an afternoon nap and then had to run to the loo cause thought I was going to be sick. Of course I'm so hoping and   that this my little embies starting to give off some HCG but I'm more than realistic and know it's probably the drugs and also cause I'm getting in a bit of state about the outcome.
   to us all

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quick message before Gavin and Stacey starts......... Gavlaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr..Lve it   

Good luck to all having ET tomorrow.  I ll be thinking of you xx   

Bibi i hope they are all good signs and not just the drugs xxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone

I did it-I did a test one day early and we got a  . I am so happy I can't believe it and keep looking to make sure the word NOT doesn't appear before the word pregnant. I think we will still do a test tommorrow as well just to be sure and fingers crossed it will be the same. The conception indicator shows we are 2-3 weeks which is 4-5 weeks pregnant.

Congratulations to Kara-Hope your feeling better and taking it easy now. What are the next steps at St Marys once you ring with your results?

Hope are all you PUPO girls doing? I am   that you all get a BFP to so keep resting and taking it easy. It is good the DH/DP's are waiting on you hand and foot to make sure those little embies are snuggling up nice and comfortably.

I will post again later as off to do Xmas shopping with DH today (who is on cloud nine-bless him) and I need to go and check the pee stick again lol!!!

Love to you all

Ast xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Ast that is brilliant news, I am so happy for you. Take it easy today and dont rush around. Xxxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations Ast, what a fantastic Christmas present for you and your DH!

Don't be carrying all those shopping bags today!  When I got my first BFP I kept checking the stick to make sure the lines didn't disapear lol!  So so happy for you, take it easy!

Will let everyone know if my ET goes ahead today, got to phone at 10am, hoping they have made it through the night!

Congrats again and much love Mandi xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your kind words, nan's funeral today, so hard day but going to stay positive due to our long awaited BFP.

Congrats AST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ST mary's did it for us both, You need to call them on your OTD and they will give you a scan day for exactly 3 weeks after your OTD, you will also be told to call your doctors to confirm it with them x 

Im so happy for you Ast, we have come through this together with our messages on St Marys thread previous. How exciting.

Best of luck for those ladies on your 2ww and ET dates x x x

Chat soon ladies x


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning girls

Thinking of you today Kara  

Called hospital regarding my ET today and not really good news.  They thawed one embie yesterday which survived the thaw but didn't make it through the night.  They thawed another this morning and it survived the thaw but collapsed on itself?  I'm told this is quite normal and it's transferrable but at the moment they can't grade it.  I'm booked in for 12.30 and they will try to grade it just before it's transferred.  Not feeling very positive about this but I suppose if it makes it to being transferred it's at least got a chance.  Will update later.

Mandi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Mandi - Im sorry to hear that,  how did it go with the final embie?? Hope your ok x sending lots of      your way xxxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

One snow baby on board where it should be.  It's a blastocyst and although they couldn't grade it the embryologist said it was looking ok so fingers crossed.  Feel shattered now, it's such an emotional experience isn't it!

3littleangels how are you feeling today, thank you for your message.  They told me today I could test on day 10 which turns out to be the same day you are having your blood test.  When do you do the pee stick?  

Bluebell9 did your transfer go ahead and are you feeling ok?

Will catch up with everyone later as I'm so drained at the moment and a bit tearful xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Mandi - Im so glad it is good news,  take it easy and rest now.  I have not been told to do a pee test just to have the bloods so im not sure??     a little dance for you 

Bluebell9 - I hope ur ok too xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I still can't belive it. I just wanted to say good luck to you all and hope you get the results you want-I will be thinking of you all.

Speak soon

Ast xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

congratulation    
tre1977 congrats on having you et today and you are now on your   yippee 
im feeling positive today abit of belly ache but nothin major my af is due on the 6-7 so hoping she stays away  , hows everyone feeling 
vanessa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

ment to say congratulation ast xxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say a big congrats to Ast and Kara,    

Love 

Kate x


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

YEY! 

SO pleased for you Ast & Kara   

Good luck to everyone else sending you all   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening everyone!!

 Ast!! great news  

Mandi - so glad you got little embie put back in where it belongs. Sorry its been such a hard day for you but try to relax now and enjoy being PUPO!!

Bluebell - how did you get on today?

Sexybabe - it really is count down isnt it!

Sky -  

3littleangels -  

Thinking of everyone and sending you lots of  

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi bibi how are you feeling today? X im feeling really emotional today and worried everytime I go to the toilet  I dont seem to have any symptoms even though im on the crinone gel . . . :-(


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 3littleangels - sorry you're feeling a bit emotional today  . Its a real rollercoaster isn't it! Try not to worry too much about knicker watching though. I don't know anything about crinone but it must be similar to cyclogest. I am on 4x pessaries a day and was told that I wouldn't get any bleeding before OTD. I think because most of us don't have HCG shot with FET so the progesterone support is higher therefore it should keep bleeding away. 

I'm doing ok, slowly going   and just want an answer one way or other. My dull ache seems to have settled a bit today, although I've been at work all day so have been a bit distracted. I feel sort of 'spaced out' which I think is just my head doing overtime  .

What about you, how you feeling? 

Bibi xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels

Try not to worry about not having any symptoms.  When you think about it some people don't realise they are pg straight away.  When I had my first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms until I was about 5 weeks.  Everyone is different and it's probably just too early.



Mandi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks girls I know Im feelin sorry for myself really. I didnt have any symptoms with my dd but when I had crinone last time I had symptoms from that. I just want to feel something   I have just done my second crinone of the day and dont think Ive done it right. Sorry for tmi but I dont think I put it in far enough . . . . . . .im going crazy already . . . .  3 more days then Ive done 1 week of this mad 2 weeks already.  How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel  , thats the best description I think!!


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

Ast for your .Am so happy for u.
Bibi- 4 more days for us.
mandi and tre1977- welcome to the PUPO gang.
thinking of everyone
am going to bed now


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats to AST and KARA! 

Good luck to all the PUPO girls! 
For anyone who is about to have ET  fingers crossed! 
I am horrible at personals. 
Bibi and sexy Babe not to long for all of us now!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning!!

Sky - what are you doing up sooooo late!!! I've pm'd u.

Sexybabe - hope you're you bearing up ok!! I think its me and you next  


 and   to you all.

I'm going Xmas shopping today, anyone else? What are you all up to??

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Bibi & skylight32 - Wow not long now are any of you testing early??

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok I have a confession, I've tested today and have a BFP. I am 'very cautiously' pleased. I'm having blood test on Mon at my clinic.

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah bibi that has mad a tear come to my eye. I am so so happy for you. I have been following your journey through your diary so closely and feel I know you personally. Lets hope this good luck carriers on down this thread x x x x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks 3littleangels - I've pm'd you.

Bibi xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrate Bibi that's brilliant news.  Make sure you take it easy which I'm sure everyone will be making you do anyway!

Much love xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

Bibi, am so happy for you.
another fanatastic news on this thread
hello everyone.


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Bluebell9?  I'm anxious to know how her ET went yesterday? xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Bibi,

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

To all your lovely ladies who are PUPO, positive thoughts. No lifting, stretching, etc, lots of resting and relaxing!!! 

Love Kara x x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations Ast, Kare & Bibi on your BFP!!!

Congratulations Tre1977 on joining the PUPO gang - I've joined too!

All went well, the hospital thawed 3 embies and we had 2 5 cell transferred. Feeling really positive. Had a very chilled day yesterday with acupuncture, relaxation and being looked after - strictly no computer hence no message yesterday. 

My test date is 16th December. 

Hope everyone is doing okay

xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bluebell9

It's good to hear from you and I'm glad everything went ok.  I only had one put back in but it was a blastocyst and they said that it was good so fingers crossed.  I'm told I can test in 10 days if I'm brave enough!

All the best xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Bibi-I am so please for you. I hope Monday goes well for you now.

Hi to the rest of the ladies in waiting-not long to go. Keep busy but relaxed and think positive thoughts.

Have a lovely Saturday.

Ast xx


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Another YEY for another BFP!

Great news Bibi -this just goes to show it can and does work, sending you  

Hopefully you PUPO girls will be adding to the BFP's soon, sending you   and   for you.

My consultant's PA rang DH last week for an update. Called her back and he'd asked her to call us to find out how things were going - filled her in and he then text me and asked me to call. Told him the appointment had come through for March and he said once he had notes back from lab he would look into it for me and this morning got an appointment through for 14th December! 

At least can talk everything through with him and make decisions on what to do next without having to wait until March.....

Sending everyone   xxxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Jacks that is great news-I am so pleased for you. Good luck on the 14th.


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I tested early too, and-----------  as well!


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

skylight and Bibi   .
what a fanatastic news from both of u


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

bluebell on join the PUPO


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

skylight32- congratulations what a lovely xmas suprise x x


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats bibi and skylight32
congrats bluebell welcome to 2ww
jack great news on your appointment
feeling fine today very bloated though and abit of belly ache xxxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning all just doing my crinone walk so thought id say hi. Its a boring crazy thing walking round the house all on your own isnt it . . .  .luckly the blinds are still shut . . . Lol Vanessa I am bloated too im glad im staying in these two weeks as Over the last couple of days I look like im pregnant already and  couldnt face being asked. I had cramps etc yesterday but from reading what happens to the embies that bibi put on here that is a good sign . .  . I hope x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning everyone!

 Sky!!

3littleangels - I've always seem to get cramps in the 2ww  . I must say though that this time, they came and went a bit more than before and were also quite dull. I did have a left sided ache on a day too. I'm not getting as much aching now (not sure if thats a good or bad sign!) but am definately still getting it now and then. Its often there first thing when I need a wee or after the cyclogest has gone in  .

Jacks - great news about appt! It really helps not to have to wait for ages for appt doesn't it.

Sexybabe - how you doing? Haven't you done a sneeky test yet?? You're very good!!

Hope all the other PUPO gang are doing ok and not going  .

How are you new BFP's doing?? I'm trying to enjoy my BFP but am struggling a bit. I got another BFP today but sooo scared its all going to go wrong again. Am bit scared about blood result tomorrow.

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone
jack- it is a great news about your appointment
 ladies-how are u all doing today?please take things easy from now,rest,rest rest is dr.recommendation.
how are all the pupo ladies doing?
i am    and 
2 more days till my OTD.


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Bibi - Im sure tomorrow will be fine i have a very good feeling this time for you xx   

sexybabe - Wow 2 days to go, not long now then, do you feel like it has gone by quickly now?? xx   

AFM - Having another lazy day again today..... Ive nearly completed 1 week, If tomorrow goes well then this is further than i got on the last tx so hopefully this is good signs, as then, the crinone failed to keep my AF away.  

I have been having mild cramps i look like im pregnant already   and sorry for TMI but i am losing lots of clear discharge so i hope this is a good sign too!!!!

I am waiting for my Niece to arrive with her little girl who is soooo cute i could eat her, and one of my best friends with her 2 boys. it will be nice to see people as last week i couldnt really face seeing anyone.

How is everyone else doing??


Love and   to everyone xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow congratulations on all the fellow BFPs.................  

Ast when is your scan at St Mary's? Im due to call them tomorrow to find out when mine will be. We are due to go away for new year for 10 days so hoping that I can get a scan in before we fly. 

Do any of you BFP ladies have any major sypmtoms? Im tired but bar this nothing really. Im actually waiting with baited breathe for some good strong symptoms like sickness (crazy i know  )

Hope you ladies who are PUPO are resting lots!!! x x x


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kara,
I have ZERO symptoms this time, unless you count pains on the sides of my achy belly pregnancy symptoms. Oh I do have an EXTRA sensative sense of smell though!  As far as morning sickness, I never even had that my last pregnancy. Hearing from girls who have just count yourself lucky if you don't have it! 

Sexy Babe -crossed for your test in 2 days! Kudos to you for staying strong and not testing early!!!

Bibi Congrats! 

For everyone else good luck on your 2ww or for the transfer!


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Good news on more BFP's! It seriously is the best xmas present ever.

Kara-My scan is on the 29th-I can't wait and planning on taking time off again to rest between now and then as my job is quite stressful. Where are you going on your  holidays?

The only symptoms I have is sore (.)(.) and very tired-I agree with you Kara I am waiting for some other signs as it will make it feel more real for me then-I don't think it has really sunk in yet!!

Hope all you PUPO gang are still hanging in there?

Speak to you all soon

Ast xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG!!!!

 Congrats to all the   ladies!!! (Kate, Ast, Bibi, Skylight....  Have I missed anyone)     I hope you're doing ok!!!!

I couldn't believe it when I logged on!!!  I'm SOOOOOOOO pleased for you all and I bet you're all on  - albeit a cautious !!!

6 Sleeps til test day for me and half of me wants to test early and half of me doesn't!!!!  I just knew I was pregnant last time and so I tested a day early....  This time - I have no idea whether I am or not and I'm really nervous!!!  This Crinone Gel is giving me some great side effects and a lot of them are symptons of being pregnant and so it is really hard to try and even judge it!!!!  

ARGHHHH!!!!!  nail biting times!!!

Jacks - brill news that your appointment has been brought forward.  

Sexybabe - good luck for your OTD...  I agree with Bibi & Skylight - well done for not doing a sneaky test yet!  When I have 2 days to go - I think I'm going to be sooooooooo tempted!!!  I saw a friend for dinner last night and she has these early test sticks and she said they would probably show up now and I was more than welcome to take some home....  I was very good and said no....  I have the 12th focused in my mind and that's what I'm going to stick to!!!!  I couldn't bear finding out we had a BFN and then have to go to work etc.... 

For those on the 2ww - how are you all doing?  Is time going fast or slow for you?  I can't believe how quickly one week has gone - I think this week is going to go slowly!  

Thinking of you all......  as always!  

Love to all,
Dee.
xxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone
Beadee-it been quite a while,ow are u?
Thanks for your encouragement, am just trying to hang in there.
2 more days then i will know but am just     that it will be the best result that i want.
To all the   ladies, please, be very careful, precious cargos on board now
All of us PUPO ladies,not too long for our good news too
BIBI good luck with the blood test tomorrow
am off to get my beauty sleep


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

I am going crazy-I woke up bleeding this morning and feel like we have lived a dream this weekend. I went to the Gynae Emergency unit and they did a scan for me which confirmed I am still pregnant but as I am just over 5 Weeks pg there was no heart beat so we have to go back in two weeks. I feel like I am back in the 2ww gang!!

I am going to see my GP tommorrow to see if there is anything else I can do before the 21st (the next scan). Has anyone else experienced AF bleeding and cramps and what should I be asking my GP

Help!!!!!!!

Ast xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ast - sorry you had bleed, it must have been a shock for you. But lots of women have bleeds and pains and go on to have good pregnancies. Put your feet up!!! How much progesterone support are you on??

How is everyone else doing??

I just had call from clinic (which was a terrifying wait!) and my HCG level was 184. So I am officially  . I'm still terrified though that its all going to be snatched away but somehow I know I need to chill a bit  .

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Ast- sorry to hear of your bleed,  i bled small amount on and off with my DD and i was told to put my feet up and do nothing,  sometimes its your body telling you to slow down your doing too much.  I hope you do take it easy and relax.   

Bibi - YAY i am so so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Ast rest lots honey!!! Good news the pregnancy was detected so continue to be positive. As the other ladies have said continue to relax!!! 

My scan is booked for the 24th December!!!! Cant wait, i did another pregnancy test today and it came up as 3+ so positive vibes there!!>

Positive thoughts ladies x  x


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone-I am putting my feet up and thinking   thoughts.

Bibi-I am on 2 x 400mg pessaries.

Kara-your lucky to get a scan before xmas-well done you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Sorry for no personals-just feeling really tired after an emotional day. The bleeding has slowed this afternoon so hoping that is the end of it.

Speak soon.

Ast xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Ast - glad the bleeding has slowed up. Am   that continues! I'm on 4 x 400mg and 6mg progynova. Is it worth asking if you need to increase anything??

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi All...

Hey Sexybabe! Hubbie been working a lot (and staying away!) so been super busy running the house on my own!!!  

Ast - glad the bleeding has slowed....  I agree with everyone else - put your feet up and perhaps speak to your GP about increasing your Progesterone to help out a bit.....?

Bibi - great HCG level!!!!  Congrats again - that's superb news....

How's everyone on their 2ww?  Who's OTD is next?  I know I said I was going to wait until Saturday but I really want to do a test now!!!  I woke up this morning really nauseous and my eldest dog has been acting differently around me - exactly the same as when I was pregnant with my DS....  I really want to find out but I'm so nervous I'm reading into things too much!!!  Blimey - I forgot how   the 2ww makes you!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

How are the rest of the BFP's 

I   you are all doing well and looking after your precious cargo's!!!!

 and    to those with OTD's coming up!

Love to all.
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

it is a  for me ladies.
guess am just going to keep being thankful that at least i get to experience something close to motherhood maybe one day it will be my turn to be lucky. i will continue      and one day GOD will show his mercy and bless us all.                    
To all u lucky ladies with  , goodluck
To all lovely PUPO ladies,keep   
i am out now.it has been nice chatting with u all


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah sexybabe I am so sorry to hear that, life can be so cruel cant it. I hope you get your follow up appointment asap. Sending hugs and love your way x x


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry sexybabe   thinking of you xxxx

How is everyone?  I'm a bit worried today!  I had one blastocyst transferred on Friday 4th.  Yesterday I went Christmas shopping with my DH.  I didn't rush around I took things nice and steady but all day I had cramps on and off and it felt like my ovary on one side was throbbing!  Perhaps being day 3 after ET if anything was going to happen it was probably happening yesterday.  Now I'm convinced that i've over done it and prevented anything from happening.  I'm going crazy analysing everything which I said I wouldn't do this time!!  I suppose what will be will be but I can't help feeling like I've ruined any chance I may of had!  Today I just have the odd cramp here and there.

Been off here for a few days to will have to have a look back to catch up on everyones progress but best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Sexybabe - sorry that you got BFN  . Be thinking of you today  

Tre - I had that same thing, I felt like my left ovary was throbbing one day and also had a low abdo ache on and off for most of the 2ww. Have a bit of a rest today!

Ast - how are you doing? Hope the bleeding has stopped  


Well I'm having another blood test tomorrow now. When I wiped this morning I noticed some tiny flecks of pink in the cyclogest  . I'm getting this low aching again too. So of course I'm now in a tizzy and am expecting the worst. I've taken the day off sick and am trying not to leave the bed too much today.

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Bibi - I hope your ok and your bloods go well tomorrow x I have pink in my crinone gel everyday, so I dont know if its good or bad. Afm - im having a really down day today im feeling really negative and sad and I cant seem to budge it. I cant talk to my dh as he keeps telling me off. I keep thinking its not worked and why would it all of a sudden after 8 years lots of ops and miscarring 3x. God I hate this 2ww. Sorry for being so negative


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

3littleangels -sorry you're having a bad day  . You're doing really well, the 2ww is a nightmare isnt it! You must be half way now?? There's every reason it should work for you  . I'm not having the best of days either so I sympathise with you!

Bibi xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bibi & 3littleangels

The last two treatments I had I was on Crinone and I had little tinges of pink, I don't think it's anything to worry about but make sure you rest.  Bibi, because you have had your BFP your womb is probably getting rid of any badness (that's the only way I can describe it) to make everything ready to grow your baby.  The ache is probably because there is a lot going on in there at the moment and your hormones will be rising quickly.  Obviously i'm not qualified to say but going by my last experience that could be one explanation.

3littleangels, I too am feeling really negative, also if it does work I'll be afraid of miscarrying again!  It's an awful thing to go through and I keep feeling really sorry for myself but, to be honest, we've every right to feel sorry for ourselves!  All we can do is keep each others chins up and let nature take it's course.  I am carrying on as normal this time as usually resting and waiting for the 2ww drives me crazy!  I think as long as we don't over do it (which I may of a bit yesterday) then we will be ok.  I'm trying not to analyse things too much but I find that when I have nothing to do that's what happens!  I'm going to start writing my Christmas cards so hopefully that should take my mind off thinking about it for an hour or two!!

Much love xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Sexybabe-so sorry about your BFN. Thinking of you at this difficult time.

I am doing better today-no bleeding so far thank god so feeling much better. Spent yesterday and today in bed to make sure I do not over do it. 

3littleangels-keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Why don't you get into a good film or a book to take your mind of things for a while? I know how hard it is-I am starting to go insane now waiting to have my scan praying that there will be a little flutter or a heart beat. This IVF thing is so hard!!!!!

Bibi-good luck tommorrow and I hope your feeling a bit better after some time in bed?

Tre1977-sorry to hear your feeling negative. I understand the frustration and anxiety your having but as hard as it sounds we need to stay positive to pull us through this tough time. I always find posting on here helps deal with my negativity. Sending you a big hug.

Dee-how are you doing today 

Thinking of everyone else and sending you lots of love and baby dust

Ast xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Ast - glad bleeding has stopped  . Its scarey isnt it!! My aching seems to have settled for now and I haven't had any more pink flecks. I dread going to the toilet though. I shall wait and see what tomorrow's result is.

Bibi xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sexybabe, so sorry it wasn't to be this time. Hope you are okay, sending you lots of  !!

Tre1977 - hope you're okay. I know what it can be like - last time I was analysing every little twinge & feeling so really trying to just focus on being positive this time and trying not to worry (although easier said than done sometimes!!). At least we can try and focus on Christmas at this time of year - I am making homemade chutney as presents, and I've just taken up knitting (lots of patience required!) to keep busy.

Lots of positive vibes to all you coming up to test day.

xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Sexybabe, so sorry to hear about your BFN, It is extremely heartbreaking and my thoughts are with you x  

Ast, glad the bleed has eased up, keep resting and relaxing and hopefully your next scan will show a growth and hb. When is the next Scan?

Bibi, best of luck with the blood test tomorrow. 

Hope you ladies who are PUPO are resting and relaxing lots. 

Love to all you ladies who i have mentioned x


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all thanks for your kind words,  thank god for this site and all of you otherwise we would go   i think. I spoke to a close friend on the phone today and she remembered that monday was my doom day from the last tx and as soon as she said how is it going i burst into tears. i think i really needed a good cry it done me the world of good.  Then later my mum popped in then my sister, her daughter and my great niece came too so that made the afternoon go fast and then my best friend has just left so  thats another day down for me YAY.

Ast - i am so glad your bleeding has stopped and i hope you are still taking it easy.   

Bibi - I hope your day went well in the end and i hope tomorrow goes well xxx   I dread going to the toilet every time.  

Tre1977 - I hope your feeling better now too xx do you have any symptoms yet? are you on crinone too?   


 to all xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm afraid its looking bad for me  . Cramping has increased and have had brown loss, the beginnings of AF me thinks. I've spent the evening   as I know its probably over again.

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah Bibi i really hope not, just one more sleep and you will find out. Could it be your Gel?? Ive since read that you can have pink and brown discharge with the crinone!!


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

so sorry sexybabe   
well my af was due 6-7 so she hasnt shown up which im so happy about im normally regular like clockwork and with this being a natual cycle i was waiting to get passed the af due date so feeling very positive getting more and more tempted to test starting reading the leaflet in the hpk dont no way    
3littleangels      it is hard this 2ww but we have passed a hurdle we are half way there till otd try a stay positive xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bibi - Do another test first thing in the morning.  If it's still positive then there is still hope.  When I miscarried last time it was 2 weeks after getting my positive, I started bleeding late afternoon and when I did the test in the morning it was negative.  Your levels drop straight away so don't give up hope until you've tested again, with it being brown it could be your womb getting ready.  I'm   for you and you take it easy.  The Crinone does give you cramping.  Take care xx

3littleangels - I'm not on Crinone this time as I've had problems with it last two tx's.  It was all building up inside and coming out in lumps that I was having to pull out myself tmi I know!  I'm on the Gestone injections in my  .  Starting to get quite sore now and worried about taking it at the weekend as my husband is a Soldier and is working away over the weekend so will have to bare my behind to another army wife!!  Sorry to read that you have been upset today but it really is best to cry when you need to and not bottle it up.  It sounds like you have some good family and friends to support you and of course us  .

Ast - good news that the bleeding has stopped and you are resting, positive thoughts being sent your way xx

Bluebell9 - Knitting seems like a good idea, I used to do it when I was younger but have forgotten how, maybe I ought to look into that.  I've started making a rug and doing Christmas cards and time seems to be going by OK but when I go to bed that's when I start thinking!

Everyone else I hope you are all ok and much love xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

vanessastelfox - I know we only have 6 more sleeps and then we find out either way,  i wont be doing an early test as i am petrified of the out come so im going to hold out.

Tre1977 - That little shaker has made me lol.  Poor you though i hope you know this lady well....  the things we have to put ourselves through hey..... i do have brilliant friends and family i couldnt ask for any better. I am very lucky.  If it wasnt for FF i would have gone completely   (if its possible for me to be any more  ) 

        for you all.

Bibi - Take it easy and let me know asap tomorrow im going to be really worried about you now xxx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sexybabe- I am sorry to hear about your BFN   Are you doing ok? 

To the Pupo girls hang in there with your 2ww and try to keep positive thoughts and visualize positive things happening! 

Ast- Sorry to hear about your bleed, but such good news that it has stopped! Are they monitoring your HCG levels? 

Bibi- chin up! I have PM'd you. 

Here is my news- 

I had a bleed on Monday, it went from brown to pink to bright red. It wasn't much, and the doctors could find nothing wrong, so they upped my progesterone and asked me to take it easy ( which I have) They are monitoring my HCG levels daily in the moment to see that they are rising as well. The bleeding had stopped completely by the evening the first day, and yesterday there was just old remnants of brown blood ( SORRY TMI) 
My doctors said it could very well be implantation bleeding even though it was red for me, what matters is that it slows down and stops. 

My HCG was 93 on Monday and 114 yesterday so it is rising.

I remember having a brownish bleed for two days starting 10dpt with my daughter and all turned out well with her so perhaps it is just implantation bleeding?

If I have forgotten anyone I am terribly sorry, I have  A LOT on my mind. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

skylight32 - What DPT was you at on monday then.  Poor you it must have been scary, i am dreading having a bleed i dont want an implantation bleed at all i will freek out if i do


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was d12pt on Monday


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sexybabe - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN...  My thoughts are with you.  Senidng you lots of   and hope it's your time next time!

Ast - sorry to hear about the bleed...  I'm so glad it's stopped now though!  

Bibi - I have been thinking about you all night...  Any news from you yet?  I am   that this is not the end of the road for you.....  sending you   and  !!!

Skylight - Sorry to hear you've been through it....  Great news that your HCG levels are still increasing!  Lots of   and   for you from me!!!!

3 little Angels - how are you feeling now?  Sorry to hear about your bad day!  We've all been there!!!  

Tre1977 - Your post made me laugh so much!!!!  Good luck with bearing your bum to someone other than hubbie!

Bluebell - I did homemade Chutney for everyone last year!!!  Yum!!!  Do whatever you can to keep yourself busy!!!  I'm currently organising a hen do for January - so I'm quite busy at the moment!!!!  

However- I had a bad day yesterday... lots of   and   and a few more  ....  I'm desperate to test (3 more sleeps un til OTD!!!) but I'm dreading it...  I'm having serious 'What If's' at the moment and I am dreading that 3 minute wait for the test result.  I would really like to test now but hubbie wants to wait until Saturday morning so that we can be together regardless of the result....  Am I evil for thinking of doing a sneaky test behind his back  I promised him I wouldn't though!!!  ARGHHHHHHH  I am offcially   from the 2ww!!!!!!

How are the other PUPO girls doing with their 2ww?

Thinking of you all...  Desperate to hear from Bibi....  
Love Dee.
xxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Beadee14 im feeling better today,  ive got 6 sleeps to go and want to test now but im not going to i am dreading the out come so i am just going to wait for the blood test on monday.  

Dont test early, hold out because what if for some reason it was too early and it came back negative but came back positive on the saturday,  you would completely heart broken in them days uptill saturday and you wouldnt beable to speak to your DH.

Bibi - thinking of you i hope your ok?

How is everyone else on the 2ww??


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Tre1977 how are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 3littleangels

Glad you are feeling better today.  Has anyone heard from Bibi?

I'm not doing too good today.  I have period pain and I keep getting pain in what seems to be my right ovary.  I had this on Monday when I went Christmas shopping.  I keep expecting AF to arrive any minute!  I know i've had cramps before but this is the first time I have taken Gestone so not used to the side effects yet so it's all new to me this time.  Wish I knew what was going on in there!

How are you doing, have you had any cramps or pains past few days?  I'm trying not to analyse things but when you have nothing to do it's hard not to.  No other symptoms from me just cramp and pain, how about you? xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Tre1977 - after i wrote the post about feeling better, i have been having mild cramps and i just went the the toilet and there is some red on my panty liner not sure if it is crinone or blood, i have been in a right mess been crying and all, my DH is on his way back from work now and i cant wait as i need a cuddle.  It also feels like my AF is on its way.

Im sorry to hear you have been feeling the same as me its awful isnt it, i wish we could see through into our wombs just to make sure everything was ok.

Im sending you lots of   and a big   xx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels thinking of you i hope your ok it my be the crinone     xxxxxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels

Sorry to hear that, I   that everything is ok.  Could maybe be an implantation bleed?  Make sure you rest up and fingers crossed it's nothing bad.  If it doesn't get any worse then it could be an implantation bleed.  Hope your DH gets home to you soon but in the meantime I'll send you a virtual hug  .  Try to keep calm, I know it's hard not to think the worse when you see blood but it could be nothing fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening everyone

Little update from me, my HCG has gone up to 464 so over double Mon's result. I'm shocked to say the least! 

3littleangels and Tre - if you look at my diary, then you'll see that I had mild low abdo ache most of my 2ww and also had a day where I had left sided aching. As you know as well, I had that episode of brown loss yesterday which freaked me out but as you can see from my result its all fine so far. Please try to keep  , the 2nd part of the 2ww is agony and you're both doing soooo well.

Bibi xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bibi

It's so good to hear from you, been really worried and so glad everything is ok.  What a relief for you!  Don't you move a muscle now   keep resting  .

I've had this funny pain in my side on Monday and today and really bad period pains.  The pain in my side is kind of like when you get a stitch but it's not in the place you would normally get it.  It's weird and it's worrying me a little because when I was on Clomid I had something similar and it was always when I was ovulating.  I'm on Gestone injections and I don't know much about them and if this is a side effect and also if they stop your AF.  Been resting a lot today watching trashy TV but can't stop worrying.

Again I'm so glad you are OK xx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just a very quick message to say Hi and send you lots of love.

My bleeding stopped but I have had some brown discharge which has gone away today as well. They didn't do my bloods when I went on Monday as they saw everything was okay on the scan-should I have insisted on bloods as well? My next scan is on the 21st so on count down now.

Will write more tommorrow

Ast xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Bibi!!!!  I'm so happy for you hun!!!!    I was getting so worried when we hadn't heard from you!!!  Great HCG levels!  Am so pleased!!!!  Rest lots and lots.....  

3littleangels & Tre1977 - hang on in there girls!!!!  I had pain early on in the 2ww and have felt extremely uncomfortable with quite bad bloating , the further on throughout the 2ww I go.....  Everyday - I have a small amount of pinkish Crinone appear (sorry if TMI)....

If you think it may be a side effect of the drug - do a google search.  I did that for Crinone Gel and it showed up many more side effects on line that the official leaflet gave.  It made me feel so much better as I had about half of them!!!  If you are still worried - speak to your clinic, I'm sure they'd get a Nurse to call you and talk everything through with you!  I know for sure that my Clinic would!  Thinking &   for you girls......

As for me - I've had a bad day for for totally other reasons!  I managed to lock myself out of my house today but my little boy was INSIDE!!!!  I was distraut until I could see him happily eating his snack in front of the TV!!!  Thank Goodness for In The Night Garden and parents living not too far away with spare keys!  Oh and for my neighbour who let me use her phone to ring my parents!!!  I was so worried....  He wasn't bothered at all.  He thought it was quite funny that I was outside knocking on the door...  He just kept knocking back!  But once I got inside - I hugged that child like I never hugged him before and then broke down in tears!!!!  I'm a total muppet!!!!  

Anyway - I'm about to have my dinner and chill for the evening...  at least it took my mind off the 2ww for yet another day!!!  Roll on Saturday morning!!!!

Love to all.
Dee.
xxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies,  thanks for all your kind words yesterday.  I ve no more red just brown in my crinone last night and this morning so i am hoping that is the end of it and that it was only my special little one/s implanting. Going to spend the day in bed watching catch up tv i think.

Dee -  That is awful what happened to you yesterday, it did make me laugh though when you  said he kept knocking back, bless him glad he wasnt upset or anything.  I think im going to give my mum a spare key now just in case.  xxx

How are the rest of you all doing??


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning Ladies!!!

Ast - so glad to hear the scan went well and the discharge has stopped.....  

3littleangels - Def give someone a spare key!  My parents live about 25 mins away - they did that journey in 15 mins yesterday to get to me!!!  LOL!!!  My little Boy was also playing peekaboo from behind our Christmas tree through the lounge window...  Like I said I think he thought it was a bit of a game!  He just started getting a little agitated when my folks turned up!!!  Good Timing!  It's made me be so cautious about going out of the house now.....  I triple check that I have the right keys on me everytime I get to the front door and then again before I close it!!!  Better to be safe than sorry!!!  I learnt the hard way!!!!  As for you - make sure you rest up, watch some TV have a snooze and have lots of   that it was your embie/embies settling in nicely!

Right - off to treat my little boy to Pie & Mash for his lunch (yum) for being so good yesterday while I was locked out!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping busy to make their 2ww or time waiting for a scan go quickly.....  

Love to all!
Dee.
xxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hiya

Dee-that is so funny but I bet you were going nuts at the time. Glad your okay now and nearly at your OTD (I have my fingers crossed for you).

3littleangels-that is great news that the discharge has slowed down-hope you had a nice day relaxing in bed?

Tre1977=how are you doing today? I hope the bed rest has eased the pain a little.

Hope everyone else is okay?

No news from me today, just praying our little heartbeat is developing.

Sending you all lots of


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bergot, 

When I started the thread i forgot to date it, so I've actually had my transfer, 2ww and result- sadly a BFN, we're ok though- just taking a break and re-grouping.

But there are lots of girls on this thread who are still on 2ww and will be good to chat to- really good luck with yours hope you get a BFP in two weeks   

K x


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

well i feel stupid as i tested early tonight and bfn im 10dpt3dt im so annoyed with myself and hoping it was too soon my otd is on the 16th 16 days after et so angry with myself for testing


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

O Vanessa i really do hope it was too early for you.     

ive been getting brown in the crinone again maybe it old pink crinone!!!   3 more sleeps and i find out either way.  This has been the longest 2weeks of my life..........

How is everyone else doing? What symptoms have or are you having?  

My (.)(.) are a little tender but not sore is this normal? im day 11dpt. I want to feel something  

Dee - 1 more sleep   have you held off or did you do a sneaky test??


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone how are you all doing?

Vanessastelfox, it's probably too early for you, fingers crossed anyway.  It's hard to resist testing and once you make your mind up that's it, you've got to do it!   that it's too early to show up yet and lots of love xx

3littleangels, I want to feel something too!  This is the fist time I've been on Gestone so I don't feel the same as last time, is this good or bad??  Aaargh, driving me crazy!  I'm a little worried because my godson has just been round and normally I am always playing and being stupid with the kids.  He's only 2 so doesn't understand but he's just clambered on me and elbowed me right in the lower stomach just above the lady garden!  I really hope this hasn't done anything to prevent or harm anything going on in there.  Feel sick now, I went all hot when he did it!  

Beadee, is it your OTD tomorrow?  Fingers crossed and   for your BFP.  Hope you've now gotten over the shock of locking yourself out, what a good little boy to behave himself while you were locked out.  Many kids would have torn the house apart  .  Hope he enjoyed his pie and mash!  Good luck for tomorrow xx

Ast, how are you?  My pains have eased loads but I'm still really bloated.  Bet you've crossing the days off till your scan aren't you.  Always bl***y waiting aren't we!  Hope your bean is snug as a bug xx

Everyone else sorry for those I've missed off but need to catch up with what stage everyone is at, hope you are all ok and lots of love xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm thinking of you all during your last days of the 2ww. I really empathise with you  . Its such a hard time!!

Vanessa - there are lots and lots of stories on here of women who tested too early and then got a BFP on OTD so keep  . I also tested early so can't tell you off but if you can please hold off til OTD.

Dee -   so hard for you and that you get a BFP tomorrow!!

Please try not to look too much into symptoms. Again there are lots of women on here who got allsorts of symptoms and then either got a BFP or BFN and there are lots of women who didn't get any symptoms and went on to have either a BFP or BFN. All of us are different and the drugs we are on are different too so please try to keep   .

I'm still a nervous wreck and take hour by hour at the moment. I'm so so so thankful for my BFP but I'm still panicking about symptoms etc.

Sending you all lots of  

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies....

1 more sleep!  ARGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm going totally  !!!!  

Thanks for all your   wishes for tomorrow.  I have been really good and I have held off doing a test until my OTD!  I'm so nervous now though!  It's going to be either a fab weekend or a right **** one!!!  LOL!!!!  

Have been feeling nauseous all day and have tender (.)(.) but these are side effects of the Crinone as well as symptoms...  This 2ww drives you round the bend!  At least I will know for sure tomorrow!!!  I think the nauseous might be nerves for tomorrow as well!!!

Will let you know when I know anything tomorrow!!!  Lots of     !!!!

Love to all...
Dee.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Dee, I so so hope you get a BFP tomorrow!!! I have everything crossed for you    . You're amazing not testing before OTD!!!

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Dee good luck for tomoro Ive got everything crossed for you x x x x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Not too long for you either 3littleangels!!! How are you feeling??

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks ladies!!!!  The only reason I haven't tested was because I promised my hubbie!!!!  I do wish I hadn't at some points though!!!!!  I just want to know!!!

Vanessastelfox - I     that it is just too early for you!  My friend who had twin girls via IVF told me she had a BFN when she tested a couple of days early yet on her OTD - she got a BFP!!!!!!  Please keep some   and here's hoping and   for a BFP on your OTD!!!!  Thinking of you!  xxx

Love to all,
Dee.
xxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Bibi. Ive had cramps again today, been losing brown crinone and had a headache all evening. Have been feeling sick on and off. I am so excited and nervous about monday. How are you feeling today?      Vanessa I hope your ok x.


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

dee good luck for today 
well im in agony with my lower back and stomach cramps this is a bad sign for me as this is the sign af is turning up so feeling upset im just not feeling positive at all 
hope everyone else is doing ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Vanessa - i had all of that during the week too, still having the odd cramp but no more bad back.  My AF was due 4/5 so putting it down to that really.  When is ur AF due?? I really hope it isnt af on the way xx      

Hope everything went well today Dee xxx


----------



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Morning Ladies

How is everyone today? I have had a terrible nights sleep and have woken to brown/pinkish discharge again-I am praying it does not turn to another bleed.

Vanessa-You should take it easy today hun-don't give up yet, try to stay positive and think about your OTD. 

Dee-good luck today and well done for holding out for your OTD. Let us know how you get on.

3littleangels-hope your feeling better today and good luck for Monday. I know what you mean about feeling nervous and excitied.

Bibi-I know what you mean about taking an hour at a time. I am the same. I can't seem to relax and want to see the heartbeat for re-assurance I think. Even then I will probably be a nervour wreck until I have had the baby lol!!

Tre1977-hope your okay and your bloating has gone down?

Have a good Saturday and speak to you all soon

Ast xxx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning Ladies!!!!

3littleangels....  I will be thinking of you Monday...  

Vanessa - please try and stay  .  I know it's easy for us to say as we don't know your body like you do but you really cannot tell.  Lots of people on here have been having cramps, aching and back pain too.... 

Ast - I too   that this is not the start of another bleed...  Am thinking of you too...  I know what you mean about taking every hour at a time!!!!  We put ourselves through this, then haver the 2ww and then we have to wait for a scan before we know anything else...  It's just the longest waiting game ever!!!!!

On to my news......  It was a  for me!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm absolutely amazed and totally over the moon!!!!  So - here starts another wait now for that all important scan to see that little heartbeat!!!

I'm still in shock as is my hubbie - so we're going to take our son to see some live reindeers!!!!

Love to you all......
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow what a busy week everyone's had!!!

Dee lot & lots of luck for today - got everything crossed for you   

Vanessa like everyone said I think you've tested too early so keep positive    

The two week wait is a killer, I've been keeping busy but then I start worrying I'm doing too much - haven't slept well the past couple of nights so need to take a chill pill and focus my energy on those little embies.

Hope everyone else is okay?!?

Lots of love &     to  everyone


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks everyone for msg 
3littleangels af was due on the 7th back has eased now how r u 
   x


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning ladies

Dee - That is such good news i bet you couldn't believe it when you saw the little lines.      Enjoy today and still take it easy and look after yourself.  Heres to a happy healthy pregnancy xxxx

Ast - I really hope its not you AF, im still loosing brown crinone so not sure whats going on there.      that your ok xx

Vanessa -  good to hear your back is feeling better, take it easy today and rest i think you may have tested too early if you look at the post that Bibi put on hear a few pages back it tells you waht is happening to your little embies and i dont think yours would of had a chance to implant yet so please try to stay positive,  No AF yet can only be a good sign.        if i can find it ill copy and paste it on here xx

AFM - Im sort of ok i feel sick alot, been having lower cramps and dull aches like my AF is on its way.  When i go to the toilet (sorry for TMI) i am still losing brown and pink crinone mixed in with clear discharge, so im trying to hold on to the fact that the discharge is still clear and not bloody.  I dread going to the toilet everytime but feel i have to go cause if anything is going to happen its going to whether i go to the toilet or not.  Ive only got 2 more sleeps to go and i am officially   

Ive found it here it is xx
**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Dee!!! Thats great news  . Welcome to the next 2-3 ww!!!

Ast - I so hope you don't get another bleed. I know its not necessarily anything to worry about but you can really do without it can't you!!

Bibi xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Congratulation for the HCg to get high enough. s Dee! 
Ast hang in there! 

Hi Bibi! 

How are all PUPO's doing?

I am so horrible with personals.... 

I am doing great. Had great HCG results yesterday! Everything else is normal, no more scary stuff  
I am hoping to get my first scan sometime early this week  
Just have to wait for the HCG to get high enough to see something

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday! 
Hugs to everyone!


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

Beadee, am so happy for you    
thank you all for your support. Am just getting over the disappointing result, i am going to call my clinic on monday and see how soon i can have another go with my 2 remaining embies. i   that am lucky this next time.
Bibi, so happy that your HCG level is rising.
skylight- ow are you
vanessa- just be positive
ast-glad that the bleeding has stopped
3littleangel- ,not long till otd
Tre1977-ow is  ?
To all the lovely PUPO ladies,  
T jack 59, livity k and other that i 4got to mention, hello and thank you
I will keep in touch .


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

well its over for me not worked again so devastated but deep down just knew good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Vanessa- I am so sorry to hear that. Sendin love and hugs your way x x x x x x        afm - been up most the night with discomfort and a strange pain behind my rib cage on the right side. Has anyone else had this at all? Its making me feel sick


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels I've not had that but I hope you are ok.  If you are worried phone the NHS direct, especially if it's causing you discomfort.

Vanessastelfox I'm so sorry  .

Everyone else I hope you are all ok.

Forgive me for keeping this short but I've just got a BFN!  I was told that because it was a blastocyst I could test on day 10 which is tomorrow but that it should show on day 9 which is today.  My husband is working away and I've been awake all night, I couldn't sleep for the sound of my heart beating.  Finally tested about 3.30am and BFN.  I am still going to take the meds today and will test tomorrow on day 10 but there wasn't even the faintest line!

Don't quite know what to do with myself and I'm dreading breaking the news to DH when he gets home later this afternoon  .

Take care xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Tre1977 - im sorry that you got a negative. It is heart breaking isnt it. It will be hard telling your husband but at least you can be there for each other then, I pray that it was too early and its so annoying bourn dont offer everyone a blood test. I have read though that because we are having Ivf the little embies can implant really late, alot later than a natural pregnancy so Ive got everything crossed for tomoro for you  x  

Afm - the pain has since died off my dh got up and got my wheat sack for me which made a difference. Im now up doing my crinone walk and my 
(.)(.) Are alot more tender so I hope that is a good sign. Im so nervous about tomoro its makin me feel sick. Its bringing back all the horrible memories from august. Im   that this has worked this time. 

Sending love and hugs to everyone x


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning Ladies....

Thanks for everyone's messages - you guys are so lovely...  I'm so glad I joined this site this time round.  You've stopped me going too   and kept me smiling every day!!!!

Vanessa - I am so sorry to hear your news.....  I shed a tear for you....      

Tre1977 - another tear was shed!!!       It is going to be hard telling your DH but like 3littleangels said - at least you can then be there for each other!!!  However - it could all change as of tomorrow...  it happened to my friend!   it's the same for you!!!

3littleangels - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow.  Sending you   and   and   you get that BFP!!! Will be thinking of you!!!!

AFM - I'm doing ok....  Did another test this morning which was a BFP again...  I'm starting to believe it all a bit more now....  Got to ring the clinic tomorrow and get booked in for a scan!  Would love to be able to get in before Xmas so we have something to show the parents when we tell them on Xmas day but I don't think we're going to be that lucky and I think it would be too early!!! 

How's everyone else?  

Is there anyone left on their 2ww (apart from 3littleangels!)?  I've lost track after my   2ww!!!

Love to all - especially Vanessa & Tre1977 at this moment in time....
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Vanessa so sorry for your news  

Tre1977 so sorry for you too,   that it was too early. I'm sure telling DH will help, someone to wrap you up  


Dee so pleased for your BFP, bet you can't wait for the scan.

Hope everyone else is okay 

Bluebell9 xx


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Not been on here for about a week so just been reading through and catching up with you all.

Bibi, Sky & Dee - fantastic news, am so pleased for you.

Vanessa, Sexybabe & Tre1977 - so sorry to hear your sad news, I know how you feel and am sending you lots of  

Ast, hope you're doing ok and the bleeding stops. Hopefully you can get another scan soon to put your mind at rest.

Kara, hope you're doing ok too, looking forward to your scan I bet!

To all you other ladies, hope you are doing ok and not going too  

AFM: been having a bit of a blow out the past couple of weeks! Had been on a very strict diet, cutting out dairy, wheat, fats, well more or less everything and living on an extremely clean diet and no alcohol, tea, coffee, fizzy drinks - the works!!! So after 4 months of that have been going a bit mad - had my birthday too so celebrated that in style!

Our follow-up appointment tomorrow so going to write down lots of questions today and get prepared.

Sending everyone   and love 

xxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Tre and Vanessa - I'm so so sorry for both of you  . Sending you lots and lots of  .

3littleangels -   so much that you get a BFP tomorrow. Your symptoms sound good  . You're good not doing an early test!!

Dee - hope you're enjoying your BFP  . There's a waiting for scan thread on 'Bun in the oven' if you fancy popping over there.

Ast - how you doing?

Bluebell - have you tested yet?? I've lost track of your OTD  

I've got a feeling that we've all nearly made the end of the 2ww!

I'm doing ok, still struggling with my   at times I'm afraid. I get this dull low ache which is a bit like a dragging feeling and it really gets me down and I panic that its coming to an end. You'd think I'd be so happy with my BFP but I am finding it a real challenge to be honest.

Bibi xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Bibi, my OTD is Wednesday 16th, haven't even got a home kit so I'm not tempted to test early. 

Just hoping & praying that at least one of our little bundles wants to stay this time round. 

Was with my sister in law this weekend who is 3 1/2 months gone - she's still coming to terms with it as they hadn't planned babies so soon & its strange that she's not absolutely thrilled with the news as any of us would be! It's really good to have the support from you guys, just talking to other people who are going through what you are is such a big help!! 

Thanks
Bluebell9 xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all I just want to say thanks to everyone for making my 2ww better than my last one. I too am glad I found ff this time round. I could of really done with all the support last time x well one more sleep and then ill know either way. I really did want to test but held off cause I am petrified if im honest. Ill fill you all in either way as soon as I find out. X


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa .am so sorry that it is not what we wanted but am sure soon we also will get there.  
Tre .soon we shall also have our heart desire and be proud mom too.
Having a  after all the rollercoaster can be heartbreaking but just have faith that it will happen.
i keep asking myself what is it that am doing that is making my womb not to accept my lovely embies? i have changed my lifestyle, am more prayerful,i have regular acunpunture and reflexology,am almost a vegetarian, i don't drink, i do not smoke, no chocolate, and the most painful one is no coca cola, yet no success.But i am living and am not going to lose hope. ladies please take heart and be strong.   
To everyone on this thread, you have all been great, you all made this my cycle easier and memorable
To bluebell- goodluck for wednesday and welldone for not testing early.
To all you lucky   ladies, take it easy and enjoy every moment. Keep us all in your prayers that our own joy will come soonest.     to all of us


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all sorry for the lack of personals.  Bourn just rang me and i got a   my levels are 318 i cant believe it im in so much shock.  We are on our way to get our daughter from school now with the best news ever.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

3little angels!!!

Bluebell - its just you left I think So   hard again that you get your BFP too.

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

3 little angels -   on your BFP!!!  Am so pleased for you!!!  rest up and enjoy!!!

Jacks 59 - How did your appointment go

Bluebell - will be thinking of you on Wednesday.  Got everything crossed for you!!!

AFM - I got my scan date throught today for 30th December!!!  I'm so excited!  11 sleeps until we tell family at Christmas and 16 sleeps til we (hopefully) see a little heartbeat!!!!

Hope everyone else is good.

Bibi - I couldn't find the thread in 'Bun In The Oven' - directions please!!!!

Love to all...
Dee.
xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

3 little angels , so pleased for your   that's great news, you must be so happy!

 that we join you on Wednesday!!

I hope that everyone is holding up okay, my thoughts are with you

xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies.  I am still in shock it doesnt seem real.  I cant believe it, it has been a long 8 years.   that it all works out this time xx

Bluebell9 - i have got everything crossed for you and   for a   on wednesday. Are you having bloods or are you doing a hpt??


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

For the 'waiting for scan' thread, go to Bun in oven, then trimesters, then waiting for first scan. If you can't find it then go to me and look at my last posts. Be great to see some of you over there.

Bibi xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Congratulations 3littleangels on your BFP!  Fingers crossed for you Bluebell9  .

I hope you are all well.  I did another test today and it's still a BFN for me   got to phone the hospital for an appointment today.  I was convinced it had worked as on Sunday my (.)(.) started aching and I felt sick but was not to be 

Much love xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Tre1977 -  im so sorry to hear that i hope your ok.   

Afm - Could this be the end already   My HCG was 318 yesterday which i thought was nice and high,  well this morning when i got up and went to the toilet just before i did my crinone i bled.  (Sorry for TMI) when i wiped the tissue was wet like when you wipe wee but it was red, i wiped again and more red it was quite bright but watery.  No clots ect.  Now all day that i am wiping there is brown and i dont know if this is brown crinone or brown discharge i cant work it out.  Has anyone else had this after getting a positive.  I am having dull cramps and aching!!!


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels

I would speak to the nurse but maybe it's just your womb shedding badness to make way to grow your baby.  When I had ICSI in Feb I got a BFP and I was on Crinone.  I kept getting a brown tissue kind of stuff come out of me and it was just excess Crinone.  The only way they can get your body to absorb the progesterone it is to put it in the cream, the progesterone is absorbed into your womb but your body can't absorb the cream so that comes away.  Probably just some of your womb lining.  Try not to worry, I know it's hard, speak to your nurse in the morning.

Much love xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

We're having blood test so will have to wait till after 4pm for the results, argh!!!!

Tre1977, so sorry for you, sending lots of  

3 little angels, I know its hard but try not to worry. 

I keep panicking every time I get a twinge or go to the loo thinking it could be af, just hoping &   so much for a BFP this time.

Take care xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Bluebell - thinking of you for tomorrow!! I so so hope you get your dream of a BFP  .

3littleangels -  hope you're ok! I really hope the bleeding has stopped  . On my OTD I had a small amount of brown when I wiped and then it just stopped and so far    , I've not had any more. I've also had mild aching on and off since ET and its only the last 2 days that it seems to have settled a bit. It seems that spotting and cramps are are often part of the course  . You had a really good level yesterday so keep hold of that!!!

Bibi xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all...

Bibi - I found the other thread and have found it very useful already!!!!  Bloating and constipation (sorry if TMI!) but was nice to know others are going through it too!!!  

Bluebell - will be thinking of you tomorrow...  Am   you get a BFP!!!  

3littleangels....  Hope you're doing ok and then bleeding has died down....  I have had aches and pains but no bleeding since my BFP so can't imagine how nworrying that could be.  However, reading everyone's posts - it's been quite common for some bleeding...  try and stay      sending you  

AFM - I mentioned it earlier but by the end of the day - I am so bloated and it's actually quite uncomfortable....  I am also constipated and that obviously doesn't help with the bloating.  Off to get Prunes and prune juice tomorrow (Yuk!) but   it will work!!!  (.)(.) are tender one and day and notthe next!!!  Fatigue is horrendous!!  By 6pm I could curl up and go to sleep!  I have the odd moment of queasiness and that 'empty' feeling...  I don't remember feeling like this so early on with my DS...  So roll on the scan on 30/12/09 to see what's going on in there!!!

Hope everyone else is ok...

Love to all.
Dee.
xxx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats 3littleangels on your bfp hope the bleeding has stopped


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

3 little angels-
Congratulations on your BFP! I hope that your bleeding has stopped. Try to relax a little on or around ODT is actually the time that implantation bleeding can show up. I beleive that is what Bibi and I had. 
I had bright red watery blood on day 12 after transfer and it turned to brown the next day and never returned. Now I have a little gestational sac in there so I hope that gives you hope. 
Also my HCG's were not nearly as high as yours and now have risen to the thousands and are doubling in less then two days. 

If you need to talk I am here, PM me. 
Hugs and best wishes!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Bluebell - soooooo thinking of and hoping for you today!!! I know its going to be a hard wait but I   its gonna be good news.

Bibi xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

3littleangel. am so happy for you
Blubell-   for you
hello everyone


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quick up date sorry no personals but as you can imagine Ive been so worried im lost where everyone is at. Right still bleeding today, went to bourn for another blood test to see whats going on. On monday bloods where 318 and today they are 666 so more than doubled its crazy and its driving me mad. They have told me to come home and relax. Sending love and hugs to you all and ill try and do personals later x


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels

Don't be worrying about personals bless you, concentrate on yourself.  Blood results are good so that's a relief I bet.  Make sure you rest, easier said than done I know, if you're anything like me you will tire yourself out constantly going to the loo on knicker watch!  Fingers crossed for you and let us all know what's happening when you get chance. I'm sending you lots of   and  .

AFM - I've managed to get a follow up appointment for 13th Jan and hopefully we can get some sort of plan for another go.  I've not got any frosties left so this will be complete ICSI again but hey ho needs must  

Hope everyone else is ok and Bluebell I am   for your BFP.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Its a   for us!!!! Levels are 36.2 so we need to have another test on Friday to check they are doubling as they should. Had a chemical pregnancy last time and levels started at 5.1 so much better outlook this time!!!! Lots of     for the little ones!!!

Bluebell9 xx


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

to you Bluebell!!!   and so happy for you....  Rest up!!!!

Tre1977 - I'm so pleased you have your follow up appointment in January...  I wish you all the luck in the world for that and I hope you get a plan together...  A fresh cycle of ICSI won't be too bad now you know exactly what will be going on!

3littleangels - Fab news from you but can appreciate the bleeding is still a worry for you!  The increase in your HCG is such a great sign.  Have faith and try and stay  .

AFM - I'm freezing!!  I'm wondering if any other BFP ladies are a lot colder than normal  I ended up sleeping under 2 duvets last night to stay warm in bed.  I swear I was probably under about a 30 tog rating in total and I was just about toasty!!!  Even now - I am sitting her shivering with a long sleeve t shirt and a thick fleece on sitting next to a radiator which is on full blast and I'm still frozen!!!!  Maybe it's just me but I was intrigues to see if anyone else was feeling the same!!!

Love &   to all...
Dee.
xxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi ladies. Woke up this morning at 5.30 to my tummy stretchin itself went to the loo and lost loads of blood any clots. Then at 7.50 passed something weird have been bleeding since. Went to docs and she couldnt put a spectrum in to see if I was open as it was too tender. She said it doesnt look good and I have to go for bloods again tomorrow. She also couldnt work out what it was that I had passed :-Si feel that is it, it doesnt feel right. My poor daughter is so upset. What is wrong with me 8 years of trying and I have now lost a possible 7 beautiful babies. Some one really hates me


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

3 little angels I'm so sorry to hear that, hope you are okay - sending you lots of   x


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

3littleangels

I'm so sorry sweetheart, I don't know what to say   thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got results of 2nd blood test - levels have more than doubled to 163!! Can't believe it - we're so happy but wish we could just fast forward to 12 weeks and know everything is okay!! Got to book in for 6 week scan on 30 December.
xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi All

Congratulations to all the BFP,   to all the BFN, and   to all on the 2ww and ladies starting/ waiting for TX.

AFM - Monday was the best day of my life in a long long time, HCG was 318, Tuesday started bleeding bright red and brown blood, Wednesday went back to Bourn for more bloods HCG was a massive 666 (good number but i hated the figure  ) Thursday at about 5.30 woke up to my tummy stretching itself it was really weird went to the loo and lost absolutley loads of blood and clots it was awful. Called Bourn they told me to go straight to my GP, failing that go to A&E. Went to gp and they told me to come back friday (today) The doctor took my bloods and rung me back at 5.30pm and said my HCG was 188. Called Bourn and they told me to stop my medication. 

I have had a very emotional week i havent stopped   since wednesday. I feel physically sick. I dont understand how they where so high and i still went on to loose them both.  I am so sad i dont want to even celebrate xmas this year but have to because of my beautiful daughter.  I cant cope and i dont know what to do, im fed up of people telling me im strong when im not. 

How much is one person ment to take physically and emotionally. 

1997 started trying for a baby fell pregnant in 1999 had DD in 2000, 2002 started trying again 2004 miscarried and found out i had endo had op, 2005 fell pregnant misscarried. 2006 had endo op, still trying for a baby 2008 fell pregnant again then ending in being an ectopic lost half right tube. 2009 had fresh ivf icsi 2 10 cell top grade embies put back in, aug BFN, Nov 2 8 cell top grade embies put back in Dec BFP only to end in a BFN. 

I know and im sorry ive wrote loads but you are the only people i can vent to, no one seems to understand. After all this they still call me strong............ Im not i just want a baby so badly as we all do on here but i really dont think i am meant to have another baby and that is what hurts the most.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh 3littleangels    . I feel so   for you. I went through very similar last Dec so know what you may be feeling. Its a horrible and painful experience. I'm thinking of you lots! I know Xmas is going to be hard, last year still haunts me sadly, but like you say you have a beautiful daughter and something worth celebrating.

Bluebell - great news about your result!


AFM - I'm ticking on, can't quite believe I'm here at 6 wks. Still get mild aching which I don't like very much. I take each day as it comes and will see if there's anything there in 9 days time. I'm scared stiff about that.

I think thats everyone tested now on here isn't it??

Bibi xx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies thanks for all your kind words over this awful time.  

Spent most of the night at a&e last night as had really bad pains allday and i have not stopped bleeding really heavy since thursday. Had loads of test ect and poked around everywhere possible. Had another HCG done and got my results this morning from the Daphney Ward sadly they have dropped to 47,  she was so lovely and absolutley disgusted with bourn for just leaving me like this she said that my levels have dropped way too quickly and i am losing way too much blood and if it doesnt calm down by tomorrow them i will have to be ammited to their ward. 

I cant believe it i am not coping at all i really wish i never got that BFP this has been harder and more upsetting than any of the other loses i have ever had.      

Love and   and best wishes to everyone else what ever stage you are at.


----------



## Beadee14 (Sep 3, 2009)

3littleamgels.....

I was in tears reading your last 2 posts....  I am so sorry to hear your news.....  It makes me want to go  !!!  I hope you are being looked after now....  It sounds like Bourn have been a bit of a nightmare for you...  I'm glad the ward were being so lovely to you...  

I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now...  I just hope it gives oyu some comfort to know people are thinking of you and sending you lots of love and  ...

I know it will be tough but I hope your Christmas is a nice relaxing one and that you are totally pampered.....  You deserve it!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bluebell....  great news for you...  

AFM - I'm plodding along.....  Looking forward to the 30th Dec for our scan and hope we see something good...  I'm feeling really bloated and a little nauseous already so I'm seeing all this as a good sign...  

I hope everyone else is doing ok.  

If I don't get chance to get on here again before Christmas - I wish you all a very merry christmas and a brilliant 2010.....  I knwo there's a few of you who will find Christmas and the new year tough and so my thoughts are with you and your family and I hope you can enjoy a small part of it at least....

Love to you all!
Dee.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies  - Thanks for your message luckily i didnt have to go into hospital as my bleeding calmed right down last night, almost as quick as it came   My doctor rang me today and said that the swabs taken at a&e on sunday showed i have an infection, group B Streptococcus, which is dangerous in child birth, i had this with my first pregnancy and luckily my doctor picked it up and wrote it in my notes on the thursday before i gave birth ( i went into labour 2 weeks early so it was really lucky they picked it up) i had to have antibiotics pumped in my veins whilst in labour otherwise my little girl may not be here today. She said if my symptoms get worse then i will have to go back to them and get some antibiotics.  I have just been reading about this and it says that the infection can actually travel into the cervix so this may have caused my miscarriage, im going to get in with my specialist after the new year before i start anymore treatment as this may happen again  

I hope you all have a good a christmas as you can, i know i will be having a few wines to drown some sorrows 
xxxxx


----------

